# June 6, 2022 RAW TV-MAryse Appreciation Thread: Cody rHHHodes Cries, The New Judgment Day, Ménage à Quatre, Pourquoi Es-Tu Si Belle?



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Cody on RAW tomorrow. Saying it'll all be alright.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Adapting said:


> Cody on RAW tomorrow. Saying it'll all be alright.


Bruised and purple though.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

He will arrive...full Grimace:


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Adrenaline

In my Pec

Opioids help me

Get my Check.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

How much more will Elias get buried


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

henrymark said:


> How much more will Elias get buried



With Cody gone they're probably gonna push Owens up the card again, that's why he won so convincingly.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

What are they gonna do next with Cody, bring in the pope to make him a saint? This is more cringe worthy than him ending racism in AEW.


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> With Cody gone they're probably gonna push Owens up the card again, that's why he won so convincingly.


To where though? Cena is facing Theory for the us title I will not get my homelander peacemaker at summer slam now. The tag titles are on lock down. Lashly seems to an option maybe he starts a stable


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Insanityward88 said:


> To where though? Cena is facing Theory for the us title I will not get my homelander peacemaker at summer slam now. The tag titles are on lock down. Lashly seems to an option maybe he starts a stable


I think Cena is facing Edge at SS but we shall see


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Freelancer said:


> What are they gonna do next with Cody, bring in the pope to make him a saint? This is more cringe worthy than him ending racism in AEW.


He can't be a Saint when he's already a God.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Gonna be interested to see what happens with Cody. Probably gonna be out.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

When is the HIAC ppv?? I watched the episode of Raw they moved to Sunday night yesterday.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

henrymark said:


> How much more will Elias get buried


Ezekiel*


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

MITB is next which means gotta kill 3 hours with qualifying matches.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

So who wins MITB then? Someone from Judgement Day?


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> So who wins MITB then? Someone from Judgement Day?


The bro man himself or Randy of course. Judgement will have the survivor series faction feud with the bloodline and Naomi. Instead of raw vs SD it will be factions at war games


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> So who wins MITB then? Someone from Judgement Day?


A couple of choices I think: Priest, McIntyre, Riddle, Moss, Styles, Omos (he doesn't need a ladder lol), McMahon's Theory


----------



## Klive Iverson (8 mo ago)

Let's see how Cody's injury speech compares to Punk's injury speech.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Klive Iverson said:


> Let's see how Cody's injury speech compares to Punk's injury speech.


Probably 1000 times better


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Klive Iverson said:


> Let's see how Cody's injury speech compares to Punk's injury speech.


Probably have Rollins attack him or shake his hand could go either way really


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Klive Iverson said:


> Let's see how Cody's injury speech compares to Punk's injury speech.


The bloviating will certainly be set to 11. Possibly even the elusive 12.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Will *The American Nutmare* fuck off for a while or will he continue to rassle with a broken friggin pec?











I have something for Pecman.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm fairly confident that Rhea is winning MitB this year, and may cash-in on Bianca after her SummerSlam match with Becky. Then they run Rhea vs Bianca at Clash At The Castle.

On the men's side, I'd say it'll either be Rollins, Riddle, or Lashley.


----------



## TheGunnShow (Apr 9, 2020)

I bet they're going to humiliate Asuka again tonight.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TheGunnShow said:


> I bet they're going to humiliate Asuka again tonight.


She does that herself whenever she tries to speak English.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

TheGunnShow said:


> I bet they're going to humiliate Asuka again tonight.


Maybe but I think shes probably going to win a match and demand a one on one title shot.


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

Mutant God said:


> Maybe but I think shes probably going to win a match and demand a one on one title shot.


Sure she can make bianca look good for the next few weeks and lose at mitb


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Chelsea said:


> Will The American Nutmare fuck off for a while or will he continue to rassle with a broken friggin pec?
> 
> Tune into another episode of The Red Brand while watching your favourite Internet-Entertainers get horny in this very thread! Oh yeah!


just curious why do you hate Cody?

imo he is one of the best things about WWE and one of the few legit stars they have.

not bashing you or anything cause you seem cool just asking.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

troyag93 said:


> MITB is next which means gotta kill 3 hours with qualifying matches.


I mean atleast we are finally moving on and should have fresh fueds and not rematches from Mania.

This is the time of the year WWE kicks it up notch from now till that clash at the castle should be good stuff mostly.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

RLT1981 said:


> just curious why do you hate Cody?
> 
> imo he is one of the best things about WWE and one of the few legit stars they have.
> 
> not bashing you or anything cause you seem cool just asking.


Hey, thanks for the kind words  Not really a hater, just kinda upset about my boy Seth losing again last night even though Cody was injured.

I understand that they want to push Cody though. And his current WWE presentation might be better than his AEW presentation. Just not a big fan of his.

I still respect Cody for wrestling injured last night though. Gotta give credit here.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Chelsea said:


> Hey, thanks for the kind words  Not really a hater, just kinda upset about my boy Seth losing again last night even though Cody was injured.
> 
> I understand that they want to push Cody though. And his current WWE presentation might be better than his AEW presentation. Just not a big fan of his.
> 
> I still respect Cody for wrestling injured last night though. Gotta give credit here.





Chelsea said:


> Hey, thanks for the kind words  Not really a hater, just kinda upset about my boy Seth losing again last night even though Cody was injured.
> 
> I understand that they want to push Cody though. And his current WWE presentation might be better than his AEW presentation. Just not a big fan of his.
> 
> I still respect Cody for wrestling injured last night though. Gotta give credit here.


thanks we all have our favs!!! also don't go too hard on me on the cody is the new face of wwe thread I made in the general section lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's Monday! You know what that means... Time to go in RAW!


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Adapting said:


> She does that herself whenever she tries to speak English.


If you want to criticize her for going too over-the-top (even though that's probably what Vince and Co. want), as someone would with, say, Jim Carrey's performances in a number of movies, whatever. But derogatory comments about her not being entirely fluent in English are incredibly ignorant. Be better.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Haha.

Oh, come on. I get that you're an Asuka fanatic, but this guy right here is The Adapex Predator. He's done worse things than being "ignorant". Remember the most dangerous move in sports-entertainment history, The Handsha-K-O?









Former WWE Writers and Performers Comment On Shaking Randy Orton's Hand


Randy Orton is said to have a unique way of introducing himself to new members of WWE's creative team. Former WWE writer and current MLW Owner, Court




www.sescoops.com


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd say the same thing if someone made a similar comment about Ikemen Jiro, who I'm not particularly a fan of as a performer. Comments like that are just shitty, any way you cut it. In this day and age, we should be better than that.

The wrestling community is international. We should be embracing people from different cultures, and parts of the world.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ThirdMan said:


> I'd say the same thing if someone made a similar comment about Ikemen Jiro, who I'm not particularly a fan of as a performer. Comments like that are just shitty, any way you cut it. In this day and age, we should be better than that.
> 
> The wrestling community is international. Embrace that.


But I just don't see how Adapting is being racist or even ignorant here. He's basically saying that Asuka is bad at speaking English and I find that to be accurate. Andrade is also bad at speaking English for example. Meanwhile, I'm bad at speaking Spanish and I'd embarrass myself by trying to speak Japanese.

I mean, this is how I see it.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

ThirdMan said:


> I'd say the same thing if someone made a similar comment about Ikemen Jiro, who I'm not particularly a fan of as a performer. Comments like that are just shitty, any way you cut it. In this day and age, we should be better than that.
> 
> The wrestling community is international. We should be embracing people from different cultures, and parts of the world.


That's cool, but it's a valid opinion. I never said anything else about her. All I said was her English was terrible and she didn't even take the time to learn more basic words during that break she had.

Besides that, she is one of the best in-ring wrestlers in the company right now (including men) and her looks are pretty good as well.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533944485746462720

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533944485746462720
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its Byron Saxton lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533944485746462720
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533944485746462720
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dammit man... why couldn't it be a surprise!

Still good news though.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Adapting said:


> That's cool, but it's a valid opinion. I never said anything else about her. All I said was her English was terrible and she didn't even take the time to learn more basic words during that break she had.
> 
> Besides that, she is one of the best in-ring wrestlers in the company right now including men and her looks are pretty good as well.


She's actually been working consistently with an English tutor for many years, including during her recent time off. What we see on WWE TV isn't necessarily reflective of how well she speaks IRL (Vince and Co. want what they want from her). Regardless, it's much more difficult for some folks, particularly from specific areas of Japan, to learn/pronounce English, especially when they didn't move to an English-speaking country until well into their life. And regardless of all that, she's not out there cutting ten minute English promos anyways, so who cares? The vast majority of ten-minute wrestling promos are 90% white-noise filler anyways.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

ThirdMan said:


> She's actually been working consistently with an English tutor for many years, including during her recent time off. What we see on WWE TV isn't necessarily reflective of how well she speaks IRL (Vince and Co. want what they want from her)


Cool, that she's working on it. I've seen her YT channel her English isn't good on there either and that's off TV.


ThirdMan said:


> And regardless of all that, she's not out there cutting ten minute English promos anyways, so who cares? The vast majority of ten-minute wrestling promos are 90% white-noise anyways.


She is limited because she can't speak and is gimmick locked because of it. It just is what it is, that's why I enjoy her strengths aka when she's in the ring lol.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

hmmmmmmmm everyone thinks its Finn so it not him I'm going with Ciampa it was rumor he was joining the group with Edge before so I think thats a safe bet.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Adapting said:


> She is limited because she can't speak and is gimmick locked because of it. It just is what it is, that's why I enjoy her strengths aka when she's in the ring lol.


Pro wrestling operates in a visual medium. Visual storytelling. Pantomime. That it leans so heavily on redundant exposition (telling us stuff we mostly already know) via promos is often a flaw, rather than a feature. They can change up her presentation/gimmick any time they like, without her even saying a word in English. They can create promo packages to tell a more detailed story, should they so desire. They simply choose not to.

I should be clear here: I'm not saying I WANT her to change anything. Just noting that you don't need a bunch of long in-ring or backstage promos to change up a character's presentation, as you seem to be suggesting.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

A repackaged badass Dijakovic hopefully


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> But I just don't see how Adapting is being racist or even ignorant here. He's basically saying that Asuka is bad at speaking English and I find that to be accurate. Andrade is also bad at speaking English for example. Meanwhile, I'm bad at speaking Spanish and I'd embarrass myself by trying to speak Japanese.
> 
> I mean, this is how I see it.


If I primarily spoke another language than English, and you made a sincere attempt to communicate with me in said language, I'd be inclined to show patience and empathy with you, even if you weren't remotely fluent in it. I sure as heck wouldn't ridicule you over it, or find you "embarrassing". But hey, that's how I roll.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Raw plans/spoiler



Spoiler



Fightful has exclusively reported much of what we will see tonight on Raw, in addition to all the matches and segments that WWE has already announced today:

Cody Rhodes Promo
Dana Brooke vs. Becky Lynch for the 24/7 Championship
Miz TV with Riddle
Riddle vs. The Miz. Maryse will be at the show
Street Profits vs. The Usos Championship contender's match
Bobby Lashley Promo
Dominic Mysterio vs. Veer
Judgment Day Promo
Cedric Alexander vs. omos
Ezekiel vs. Otis
Winner will face Bianca Belair for the RAW Women's Championship at MITB: Alexa Bliss vs. Liv Morgan vs. Doudrop vs. rhea ripley
Remember that these plans are subject to last minute changes.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Raw plans/spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude what? WHY ARE THE SADDLING BECKY WITH THIS omfg


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dana Brooke vs. Becky Lynch for the 24/7 Championship


WHAT THE FUCK............


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Raw plans/spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. Becky got demoted.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> WHAT THE FUCK............


I am just goin to assume I didn't read that spoiler.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Wow...Cody's gone and now they are burying my girl.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm sure it's just an angle. Very strange, though.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Go on Dana!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alright, new thread title! LFG!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Maybe Becky can get a better gimmick.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Rebecca Knox is All Elite


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Knew they were doing


Spoiler



Bliss


 vs Bianca at MitB. They had to be warming her up for _something_.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

They've gotta unify the women's titles


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Judgment Day countdown, I love it!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes! Let's get some matches announced for MITB already!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ThirdMan said:


> Knew they were doing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah they were clearly building her up over the past few weeks.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I can’t get with “championship contenders” match. It just doesn’t hit the ears the right way.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Is this Cody telling us he's going to be out a while?.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> Is this Cody telling us he's going to be out a while?.


Read the second post in the thread. This is what he's gonna do.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

troyag93 said:


> Is this Cody telling us he's going to be out a while?.


Through tears, yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alexa Bliss MUST win tonight.







*


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah they were clearly building her up over the past few weeks.


Just hoping she doesn't pin Rhea.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody is the biggest babyface and I'm loving it! 🙌🏾


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Cody was a God sent to WWE, for real.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> I can’t get with “championship contenders” match. It just doesn’t hit the ears the right way.


At all lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cody reminded me of Keanu there


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I wish Nikkita Lyons finished that tournament on a torn MCL while watching this Cody speech 😭*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cody gonna pull a Cena and come back in 3 weeks lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Shocked that can be back in 4 weeks


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

no way in hell is he going to be ready in 4 weeks time...........here comes seth........bye cody see you next year


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OH FUCK OFF SETH!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth selling the Cell a night later. What a guy. What a fucking classic match.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Trophies said:


> Cody gonna pull a Cena and come back in 3 weeks lol


Hopefully he can actually unlatch the briefcase with one arm, if they're actually considering doing it, before he takes a break.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

‘Injury’ angle in 3-2-1-


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Surely they're doing an angle here to write Cody off


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ok i'm totally shocked


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The second gutsiest performance. After everyone joint first, who agreed to face Nia Jax.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

No dancing, no air-swimming to the ring, no ridiculous laughter. I much prefer this Seth Rollins.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Seth no 1 face on Raw now? Assuming Cody is off.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I was fine with Cody beating Seth but an injury stricken Cody winning the case would be foolish


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok, that was classy by Seth. Perfect start to the show and now we go downhill from here.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Cody is so winning the rumble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth can still put on the babyface charm at the drop of a hat, haha.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Btw, did WWE severely alter their crowd lighting? I don’t recall the fans being as visible as they were during that promo. Usually they’re in this dark red lighting, no ?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh you bastard, he fucking got me


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Seth no 1 face on Raw now? Assuming Cody is off.


Spoke too soon. LOL.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA No babyface turn for Seth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!! Absolute bastard.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

YESSSSSSS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Seth is a vewy vewy bad man.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh, never mind. perfect way to write him off then.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SETH YOU SICK SONUVABITCH!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*ROLLINS YOU SON OF A BITCH!!! *


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok Cody is getting written off TV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth FREAKIN' Rollins does it again!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Stop him Curtis Axel!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a good one


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Seth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So they're gonna do it a 4th time when Cody comes back? Lol


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wait, is that Curtis Axel? Lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why do I feel like this was Cody's idea lol

"use the sledgehammer...really dig it in there!!"


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

The visual of 10-12 adults (some of whom were bigger than Seth) not just grabbing him is a bit much.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Glad WWE didn't go do the babyface turn for Seth. The man is a natural amazing heel.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That's how I'd also react if someone beat me three times in a row.

Well done, Seth!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Cody makes a surprise entrance at the last minute and wins the case preventing Rollins from doing so.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Bro Rhodes pec looks better I told you that shit had make up on to emphasis it.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Oh, never mind. perfect way to write him off then.


Nah, Cody's gonna show up in the MitB match at the last-minute, and Seth is gonna fumble the briefcase, and drop it into Cody's waiting....arm. Just like Otis a few years ago. 

(I'm only half-joking. They might actually do this.)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well they got me... damn, I sometimes forget that the WWE can really do some amazing storytelling.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> I think Cody makes a surprise entrance at the last minute and wins the case preventing Rollins from doing so.



There's no way in 4 weeks. Unless they did put makeup on that thing that's at LEAST 4 months. I just don't see it.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

troyag93 said:


> Wait, is that Curtis Axel? Lol


Yup, he’s a producer/agent now. Petey Williams and seemingly Ariya Daivari as well.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I really fear of the next segment based on the spoilers......


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seth isn't finished oh my god


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Oh, never mind. perfect way to write him off then.


I get it, but he didn't do any real damage to write him off. The injury wrote itself. They didn't need to do anymore.

They were better off with having Cody say on the mic that he was going to have surgery on Wednesday and wouldn't know how long he would be out, but that he would be coming for the World title.

I guess it adds to the sympathy for Cody as a face, but he's already got that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, we can all tune out now. It's all downhill from here!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good segment, but not gonna lie, wish they hadn't had Seth attack him. Instead would've preferred Cody get attacked off-screen and do the "who did it?" angle when Cody returns.

Seth attacking Cody means another match down the line definitely, and the only way that works imo is if Seth wins the WWE Title from Roman before Rumble so when Cody returns and wins Rumble, we got a Mania match between the two. 

I don't see that happening though unfortunately.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

There goes my hero...

Watch him as he goes...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seth's coming back again right?:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's gonna be awhile, but Cody will be back stronger than ever eventually.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

ugh Cody, fuck off already. I need to see if Becky is buried


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I was actually fooled once by Seth, thought he was turning face. Guess not. 

Seth will attack him again, right? Second time


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> would've preferred Cody get attacked off-screen and do the "who did it?" angle when Cody returns.


Yeah I would have preferred that too and reveal it to be The Bloodline


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> I really fear of the next segment based on the spoilers......


Becky Lynch is your new 24/7 Champion! 😀


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> It's gonna be awhile, but Cody will be back stronger than ever eventually.


Did they say how long? I missed the first 10 min


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cody's gonna eliminate Seth to win the Rumble most likely.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Did they say how long? I missed the first 10 min


4-6 months. Just enough time for the rumble


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

IT'S HAPPENING....LMAO!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533967689949102081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533968046682951680


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yasss big arse becks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Did they say how long? I missed the first 10 min


No, but alot of doctors seem to say 6-12 months for a full tear.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

troyag93 said:


> Becky Lynch is your new 24/7 Champion! 😀


I hope so. 

And spoilers? Is this not live?


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Dana's not the 24/7 champ, folks. It's OK.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rhhodes said:


> I need to see if Becky is buried


She's coming out...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Becky vs Dana??? Why???


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Becky aint really got much of a figure but god damn she makes her body look good with those outfits.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Note on Becky vs Dana match and the whole 24/7 title- “Dana Brooke vs. Becky Lynch…..this is also listed as a 24/7 Title Match internally, which could mean the title program just interferes in the match”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Hoping this is a MITB qualifier match or I'm never watching again until next Monday.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> No, but alot of doctors seem to say 6-12 months for a full tear.



If he's booked to win the Rumble, he'll be there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If he's booked to win the Rumble, he'll be there.


I hope so. In order to be booked to win it, he has to be healed, though.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahaha omfg nooooooo haha


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

ThirdMan said:


> Dana's not the 24/7 champ, folks. It's OK.


Spoke too soon.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> I hope so. In order to be booked to win it, he has to be healed, though.




HHH did it in 6 months at his old age. Didn't Cena do it in 3?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rhhodes said:


> Hoping this is a MITB qualifier match or I'm never watching again until next Monday.


This is the last WWE show I'll ever watch..........on June 6. I'll tune into NXT tomorrow on June 7.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg why the fuck would Becky lower herself to get that ugly terrible title? Its the fucking joke title all the jobbers go after, kayfabe why the fuck would she want it?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Becky about to put some respect on the 24/7 title? lmao


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I hope so.
> 
> And spoilers? Is this not live?



@M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 knows all. He's our sources


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope Dana wins! lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> HHH did it in 6 months at his old age. Didn't Cena do it in 3?


I'm not sure. Were those complete tears or partial? Can't remember.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Becky is gonna win the 24/7 title? Vince has lost his goddamn mind! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Omg why the fuck would Becky lower herself to get that ugly terrible title?


because becks is going to destroy it after she wins it


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

BECKY IS GONNA BE A CHAMP. BIG TIME BECKS BABY.







24/7 champ LMAO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

the_hound said:


> because becks is going to destroy it after she wins it


Omg that would be amazing, finally get rid of that dog shit title.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> I'm not sure. Were those complete tears or partial? Can't remember.



WWE said Cenas was a complete tear and he came back in a little over 4 months. We're just starting June so that gives him what..7 months basically to make the Rumble? Yeah, he'll be there. You'll have to kill him to keep him out of it if he's booked to win it.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533967689949102081
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533968046682951680


Triple H will always be the master of the sledgehammer.[emoji119]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> I hope so.
> 
> And spoilers? Is this not live?


It’s live 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> WWE said Cenas was a complete tear and he came back in a little over 4 months. We're just starting June so that gives him what..7 months basically to make the Rumble? Yeah, he'll be there. You'll have to kill him to keep him out of it if he's booked to win it.


They can only book him to win it if he's healed and cleared, though.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

the_hound said:


> because becks is going to destroy it after she wins it


She should burn it down before she wins it


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

I never thought I'd see Becky in a 24/7 Title match wow


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Unless there's some major mishap during surgery (certainly hope not), Cody will almost certainly be ready to go by the Rumble.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Adapting said:


> BECKY IS GONNA BE A CHAMP. BIG TIME BECKS BABY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In all seriousness Becky been in the title picture sense she returned last Summer. Have to do something different for a little while.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533969976490569728

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> They can only book him to win it if he's healed and cleared, though.



He's a prime athlete who is gonna rehab like a mad man. Most sites I read say 4-6 months. I'd be shocked if he's not ready for the Rumble.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The 24/7 title peaked in 2019 with R-Truth and Drake Maverick. Time to get rid of it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

just think somewhere Naomi is crying like a whiny bitch right about now.....................hahaha


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Asuka with her Jason Voorhees mask.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry Dana the rollup only works on jobbers.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh no......


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Just roll her up, Becks. Lynch clearly doesn't follow the product.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh thank christ.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533969976490569728
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The hardcore title was better though...I loved that lol granted I was a kid.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

the_hound said:


> just think somewhere Naomi is crying like a whiny bitch right about now.....................hahaha


I don't think she's too beat up about the 24/7 Championship when she gave up a title equally as unimportant.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I feel that Becky is going to lose to Dana via Asuka distraction just like Rollins lost to Slater via Ambrose distraction in 2014.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> HHH did it in 6 months at his old age. Didn't Cena do it in 3?


Even if he is not 100% healed come rumble. He can still compete in it and not do much to win. Since so many guys are in the match they can hide that Cody is not fully healed. Then he can be 100% come mania.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dana won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

How am I supposed to feel about this lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea said:


> I feel that Becky is going to lose to Dana via Asuka distraction just like Rollins lost to Slater via Ambrose distraction in 2014.


Yep.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Becky loses to fuckin Dana Brooke then they just cut away like nothing happened lmao wtf


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Well that was stupid


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Please no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cena gonna job to Roman for a 3rd time?


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Summer of Cena! Let's Go!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CENA'S COMING BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Honestly, Asuka did Becky a favour there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JESUS CHRIST MARYS'S TITS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Adapting said:


> Bro Rhodes pec looks better I told you that shit had make up on to emphasis it.


It looks just as bad by the way Blood moves


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

maryse omg omg omg


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Liv winning the #1 Contender match goes to beat Bianca at MITB only to get Cashed in on by Rhea would make sense.

Makes sense and gives Rhea big time heat for ruining Liv's moment plus Edge was the master of mitb so it makes sense someone in his stable would do it and brag about it.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

John Cena is returning June 27th!!!! The 20th anniversary of his WWE debut!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I lived through 20 years of Cena.... I'm fucking old as shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well that was unnecessary.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vince was probably blowing up Cena's phone once Cody tore his pec.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Miz BROUGHT BACK the SEXY MARYSE!!!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Maryse!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maryse is the star here.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533971348585840641
edit: isn't that Mandy Rose lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

First Becky wears that and Maryse wears that, props to the wardrobe department tonight.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Will Teasle (8 mo ago)

Becky Lynch is so scrawny now and looks like she weighs under 95 lbs.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

The build to Cena vs Theory at SummerSlam to begin on Cena's 20 year anniversary thing.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Vince was probably blowing up Cena's phone once Cody tore his pec.


If it’s two people Vince has kept on speed dial it’s Cena and Undertaker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Maryse just...whew


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Well that was unnecessary.


Hey, at least it means we'll actually get a non-title women's feud for a while. Obviously Becky will work Bianca at SummerSlam.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

itsbeenawhile said:


> Maryse just...whew


You always arrive when dem titties are on the screen.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> The build to Cena vs Theory at SummerSlam to begin on Cena's 20 year anniversary thing.


I think it’s vs Judgment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn Maryse's body is god tier sexy, sucha shame she can't do a new playboy spread with her improved thicc milf body.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> Seth selling the Cell a night later. What a guy. What a fucking classic match.


don't see that much anymore reminds me of when HBK and Trips on the raw after the rumble in 04 selling there last man standing stuff like this is dying art in wrestling.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> First Becky wears that and Maryse wears that, props to the wardrobe department tonight.


wait until you what rhea and liv wear tonight


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

ThirdMan said:


> You always arrive when dem titties are on the screen.


You could say I came ☻️


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Great theme. I love French


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fuck Maryse


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Is Miz a Babyface?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

In what Universe does it make sense shes with this goof?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy shit, Maryse got dem titties out.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I came in my pants


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

itsbeenawhile said:


> You could say I came ☻️


I was trying to keep things classy, but who am I kidding, in this thread?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

COMING DAY IS BACK IN BUSINESS.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> In what Universe does it make sense she chose this goof as her husband?


Miz is a super successful guy... she lucked out quite honestly.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hmm Maryse


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Raw got 2 times better


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

God, Miz is cringy as fuck LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maryse is a milf. Them puppies!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Maryse trying to end the PG-era.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> God, Miz is cringy as fuck LOL


He's trying to out-cringe Sammy & Tay lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> Miz is a super successful guy... she lucked out quite honestly.


I mean she could've had anyone in WWE, its baffling she wanted him tbh.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Cena coming in will definitely boost ratings


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

the_hound said:


> wait until you what rhea and liv wear tonight


Hopefully the same as they wore at HiaC last night.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Anyone knows what Miz is saying? Lol


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> In what Universe does it make sense she chose this goof as her husband?


She's goofy as hell too, just gorgeous...she's file for divorce once Miz starts looking his dad


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOL riddle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BRO


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> God, Miz is cringy as fuck LOL


You're just jelly cuz you don't have a Maryse in your collection.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Is Randy Orton on vacation? Lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Riddle "come back soon unlike my stepdad" 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

ThirdMan said:


> I was trying to keep things classy, but who am I kidding, in this thread?


Lmaooooooo the post right before yours literally says "I just came in my pants" 💀


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Riddle is absolutely hilarious


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

troyag93 said:


> Is Randy Orton on vacation? Lol


Lol i dunno he randomly decides to go home and take a few weeks off every couple months, he disappeared not long before this and came back, no injury or nothing.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Riddle plantting seeds for a match between him and Reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I enjoy Riddle. Not everyone has to be so serious.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The Bro and the Ho


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

ROFL 😂😂😂😂


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ahahaqhahahan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I like Riddle being more aggressive.

Tribal Piece of Trash LMFAOOOO


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Riddle just murked Miz ROFL 😭😭😭


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Riddle needs a fucking RAISE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"Tiny balls" chants HOLY SHIT LOL. Are these AEW fans? Jk LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This segment is golden 😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Riddle is GOATED 😭😭😭😂😂😂


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Riddle is brilliant.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess this is no longer PG LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Maryse lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533969976490569728





Rhhodes said:


> The hardcore title was better though...I loved that lol granted I was a kid.









FrankieDs316 said:


> John Cena is returning June 27th!!!! The 20th anniversary of his WWE debut!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz big balls! lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

We want to see PUPPIES LOOSE LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz gonna show his balls on live TV!? 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Must be 1995 again and no one told me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> I guess this is no longer PG LOL


They're going TV-MA just like our threads.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Riddle vs Ciampa. Yes please.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Maryse NEEDS to be on TV more often with The Miz from here on out 😂

YEA, TOMMASO CIAMPA is on TV again!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This segment is hornier than the RAW thread 😂😂😂















*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Ciampa ? 🤔


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Cody finding out Rhodes to the Top probably won't air season 2 while Miz and Mrs gets another season.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Does Ciampa appearing already mean he's not the new member of Judgment Day?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol is Ciampa's character he just decides to attack random people for no reason? we never found out why he was attacking Ali before this.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ciampa randomly attacks people...is that his gimmick? lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Riddle is awesome on the mic. Future world champ for sure.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anyone else remembering that Ciampa/Miz interaction from 2019 when NXT invaded the main roster?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

somerandomfan said:


> Cody finding out Rhodes to the Top probably won't air season 2 while Miz and Mrs gets another season.


[emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This segment is hornier than the RAW thread 😂😂😂
> View attachment 124239
> 
> View attachment 124238
> *


There's a fine line between being jealous of boobs like that and wanting your face buried in those boobs. Happy pride month everyone.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol is Ciampa's character he just decides to attack random people for no reason? we never found out why he was attacking Ali before this.


He thinks he's Von Wagner


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

somerandomfan said:


> There's a fine line between being jealous of boobs like that and wanting your face buried in those boobs. Happy pride month everyone.


Okay, you got me there.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bray wyatt is the newest member


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Man Riddle is entertaining 😂 the "step dad line" was super hilarious and so was him murking Miz 😭💀💀


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Enjoyable first hour of Raw.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

We need Jerry Lawler as a special guest commentator for this match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol is Ciampa's character he just decides to attack random people for no reason? we never found out why he was attacking Ali before this.


My sources say his character hates long haired people for obvious reasons


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

the_hound said:


> bray wyatt is the newest member


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

That's not PG 😂


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

No Riddle, you're supposed to rip off what Maryse is wearing! Not what Miz is wearing.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Chelsea wants to see Mizs Nutbags!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This crowd is great 😂


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Maryse: “No!! Only I am allowed to see him like this!”


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Riddle just a Randy wannabe now or soemthing?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

troyag93 said:


> Chelsea wants to see Mizs Nutbags!


That's not how you spell Damian Priest.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

People shit all over Cena writing "Poopy" on JBL's limo but the tiny balls thing is just as lame IMO.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533973680182681601


Chelsea said:


> Great theme. I love French


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*More MARYSE titties, less needle dick Miz please.















*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Riddle acting like Orton's is out with a career ending injury and he wants to pay tribute to him, bro the dude just went home to kick back and take a few weeks off.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

And we thought Cody’s chest was swollen.

😉


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fun show so far!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I've started to like Riddle even more over the past weeks.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> People shit all over Cena writing "Poopy" on JBL's limo but the tiny balls thing is just as lame IMO.


I remember people really clung to how bad the tater tots promo was when Vince was hand writing Roman's promos.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Why are the Street Profits obsessed with disposable cups?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Street Profits suck


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> That's not how you spell Damian Priest.


You find Damian Priest attractive? Oh god Chelsea


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Why are the Street Profits obsessed with disposable cups?


Alcohol?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Riddle just a Randy wannabe now or soemthing?


No, he's his younger brother.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where are the anti-plastic recyclist warriors gonna protest Street Profits? LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Demarcus Cousins and Juicy J


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

troyag93 said:


> You find Damian Priest attractive? Oh god Chelsea


You're just trying to piss me off now.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Adapting said:


> No, he's his younger brother.


Just like how Ezekiel is Elias' younger brother !


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533974396813058048


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They need to add a few tag teams. It's almost the same ones


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This crowd is great 😂


They are in Green Bay...they haven't had something to cheer for in a really long time


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Street Borefits and The DUIsos?

Good Lord.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The USO’s have not been interesting since they just became Roman’s obedient lackys honestly.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> People shit all over Cena writing "Poopy" on JBL's limo but the tiny





Chelsea said:


> You're just trying to piss me off now.


but not AJ Styles?


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Montez Ford to dive over a top turnbuckle to take us to a commercial break.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> There's a fine line between being jealous of boobs like that and wanting your face buried in those boobs. Happy pride month everyone.


*It's been almost a decade and I'm just now learning you're a woman 😂*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

troyag93 said:


> but not AJ Styles?


Hell no. And he's Cat's property anyway. I have the much better Bryan Danielson.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Newest member of Judgment Day….?











I’ll leave it alone. Couldn’t help myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Let us never forget Maryse's gear from The Royal Rumble


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

New Member Countdown? That's a first LMFAO


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

FrankenTodd said:


> Newest member of Judgment Day….?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got new hips, he's ready to go... OLD SCHOOL.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Hahahahaha! Fuck you Big Bore Becks!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Why are the Street Profits obsessed with disposable cups?













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Le us never forget Maryse's gear from The Royal Rumble


Cat is turning into a bisexual again if she sees this.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *More MARYSE titties, less needle dick Miz please.
> View attachment 124241
> 
> View attachment 124240
> *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Montez is great. Hope he gets a Singles' run at some point.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's been almost a decade and I'm just now learning you're a woman 😂*


It's not something I say around here often, there's a lot on this forum that make it easy to understand why.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So our entire tag division is pretty much Street Profits, The Usos and......New Day? yeah this division is fucking dead. God god get some new fucking teams in this division pronto, i'm dead tired of these same 3 teams facing off over and over and over again.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Adapting said:


> He got new hips, he's ready to go... OLD SCHOOL.


[emoji23] I want the man to take his long deserved in ring retirement but if I ever hear that Gong again I reserve the right to mark the fuck out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Only just woke up, how's RAW been?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> So our entire tag division is pretty much Street Profits, The Usos and......New Day? yeah this division is fucking dead. God god get some new fucking teams in this division pronto, i'm dead tired of these 3 teams.


Alpha Academy are still together, the Mysterios too. The Viking Warriors can be summoned from catering.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Only just woke up, how's RAW been?


You missed... deliciousness


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Only just woke up, how's RAW been?


They must have locked Vince up somewhere. Show has been decent and watchable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> It's not something I say around here often, there's a lot on this forum that make it easy to understand why.


Wait you’re a women? Lol cool beans


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> It's not something I say around here often, there's a lot on this forum that make it easy to understand why.


Yeah you gotta be careful with playboys like @Teemu™ around. Motherfucker nearly seduced me.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Newest member of Judgment Day….?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *More MARYSE titties, less needle dick Miz please.
> View attachment 124241
> 
> View attachment 124240
> *


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Only just woke up, how's RAW been?


Cody came out, Rollins interrupted to pretend to be a face saying he respected him for what he did at HIAC, shook his hand, then came back and hit him with a sledgehammer, and Maryse and her titties came out, thats two things of note.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Only just woke up, how's RAW been?



It's been 2 words


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> They need to add a few tag teams. It's almost the same ones


WWE is not the place for tag wrestling, even aside from the same formula they have for basically every tag match (Do some moves, heel team takes over, stall a bit, hot tag to the faces, sometimes near the end everyone hits their moves before going to the finish) they barely have any tag teams, you have the Usos, the Street Profits, Randy is on vacation so no RKBro right now, New Day still around but Big E is hurt and Xavier often has to take time off for G4 hosting, and that's every team among both brands.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

What's this New Member Countdown? For The Judgement Day?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What's this New Member Countdown? For The Judgement Day?


My guess is there will be a new members. Exactly what it sounds lmao.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Rhhodes said:


> They are in Green Bay...they haven't had something to cheer for in a really long time


Brewers and the Packers ?


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> So our entire tag division is pretty much Street Profits, The Usos and......New Day? yeah this division is fucking dead. God god get some new fucking teams in this division pronto, i'm dead tired of these same 3 teams facing off over and over and over again.


How about Maryse's left boob and right boob


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What's this New Member Countdown? For The Judgement Day?


It's a countdown for a new member


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Chances there is no new member and its just judgement day saying AJ styles has joined because he has no options left? Cue AJ to come out and deny.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> It's not something I say around here often, there's a lot on this forum that make it easy to understand why.


*Completely understandable, considering you joined when creeps like Dib existed and would literally stalk the women on the forum.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Let us never forget Maryse's gear from The Royal Rumble


Oh, I can top that with Maryse (  ):


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Anyone for a pair of tits I can cum on? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why does WWE constantly makes number one contender matches in where to get a shot you gotta beat the champs?


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Brewers and the Packers ?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

keithf40 said:


> Anyone for a pair of tits I can cum on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I mean mine aren't anything special.....but they're tits.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Why does everybody keep posting photos of The Basham Brothers, are they back?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Completely understandable, considering you joined when creeps like Dib existed and would literally stalk the women on the forum.*


Yeah it's not quite as bad as it used to be around here but there's definitely times this site can be... uncomfortable... For further reference look at some of the fan threads of women's wrestlers.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Completely understandable, considering you joined when creeps like Dib existed and would literally stalk the women on the forum.*


Not everyone can be a gentleman like you


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh what a shocker they beat the champs when the titles aren't on the line, then shocker they lose when the titles are on the line....Lol and they couldn't even let the Street Profits pin them, had to win by a count out.....


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't know if it was camera angles, but Montez Ford got so much height on that frog splash looks like he could have just grabbed the MitB briefcase right then and there.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why does WWE constantly makes number one contender matches in where to get a shot you gotta beat the champs?


because in other companies you have to be ranked number one, challenge rank number 2 then fight the number one contender before you can get a shot at the champion.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

the_hound said:


> because in other companies you have to be ranked number one, challenge rank number 2 then fight the number one contender before you can get a shot at the champion.


That and they don't have any tag teams. Its downright pathetic.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I know of many things Rollins can do to me with that sledgehammer.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> That and they don't have any tag teams. Its downright pathetic.


You'd think at this point they'd decide to throw a couple more singles competitors together to see if they can coexist.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I know of many things Rollins can do to me with that sledgehammer.


I thought you disliked him? Or was that Rainmaker? Sometimes I mix you guys up because both of you are part of Team F.A.P.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Rhhodes said:


>





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I know of many things Rollins can do to me with that sledgehammer.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The new member couldn't be anyone but Ciampa tbh, he's the only crazy heel with nothing really going on and could use the elevation and exposure from being in the group.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> I thought you disliked him? Or was that Rainmaker? Sometimes I mix you guys up because both of you are part of Team F.A.P.


Oh I still dislike him, it'd be more of a hate fuck.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> they barely have any tag teams, you have the Usos, the Street Profits, Randy is on vacation so no RKBro right now, New Day still around but Big E is hurt and Xavier often has to take time off for G4 hosting, and that's every team among both brands.


Otis and Gable, Ziggler and Roode, Viking Raiders, Los Lotharios, Azeez and Apollo, Rey and Dom, Brawling Brutes, Jinder and Shanky, the aforementioned Street Profits and New Day, etc. They certainly don't prioritize the tag division, and many matches have a formulaic format, but they _have_ teams.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Is promoting Ricochet suppose to make us wanna watch SD on Friday?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I just saw the opening segment a little while ago (since I missed the first 15 minutes of Raw due to a closing shift).

Cody Rhodes and Seth Rollins are consistently among the main highlights of Raw.

Just have Seth Rollins win a world title soon, and then let Cody Rhodes be the one to eventually beat him for the gold later down the line


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Coming to you soon, Christian takes on a new cross dressing gimmick as.......CHRISTINA!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lashley don't know how to be a face. He pumps his arms awkwardly to the sound of the beat of the music like that's suppose to get a pop, and he randomly displays the shit eating smile on and off. It's just so weird to me.

And having Lashley talk on the mic almost every week has to be a backstage rib. I refuse to believe anyone back there think he should be talking on the mic. Vince has to be laughing in gorilla every week. _"This is some good shit pal."_


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

troyag93 said:


> Is promoting Ricochet suppose to make us wanna watch SD on Friday?


I mean at least GUNTHER will take the title off of him.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

If he needs another woman


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Say what you will about Lashley's promo skills, he's over.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Huge reaction for Bobby


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

ThirdMan said:


> Otis and Gable, Ziggler and Roode, Viking Raiders, Los Lotharios, Azeez and Apollo, Rey and Dom, Brawling Brutes, Jinder and Shanky, the aforementioned Street Profits and New Day, etc. They certainly don't prioritize the tag division, and many matches have a formulaic format, but they _have_ teams.


Okay I'll concede on that point, I meant more so who was anywhere close to the title picture but you're absolutely right about those teams.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh I still dislike him, it'd be more of a hate fuck.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533983796080652289


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

More Maryse cause why not?


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Okay I'll concede on that point, I meant more so who was anywhere close to the title picture but you're absolutely right about those teams.


They'll warm up a team with a few wins whenever they need them for a one-month tag-title challenger cycle. As always.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

It's the fiend!.....'s mouth


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly, I think Bobby Lashley has improved on the mic.

He seems much more confident talking now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> More Maryse cause why not?


Should I post more Maryse pins then?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

HE'S HERE.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Theory has a deathwish.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Theory is a terrible heel. Nothing he does is original.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Raw is balls and biceps folks


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Looks like Theory isn’t feuding with Cena.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Not everyone can be a gentleman like you


*Well, tbf, it's easy to get along with women who appreciate titties as much as I do 😂*


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Veer is still a fucking thing?


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

How many months until Veer is getting pinned by Dana Brooke for the 24/7 title?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Theory plays the obnoxious shit heel role very well. He's great on the mic.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Headliner said:


> And having Lashley talk on the mic almost every week has to be a backstage rib.


Yeah, he's not very confident on the mic, but he obviously has an in-ring intensity and look that has gotten him over well with the crowd, despite his shortcomings.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The way Lashley kicked Theory out of the ring was hilarious


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, no. Not Domadick.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Paige is the newest member of judgment day


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> Looks like Theory isn’t feuding with Cena.


SummerSlam.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I missed the segment. Theory came out to attack Lashley ??


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adapting said:


> HE'S HERE.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Edge gonna bring out Adam Cole like: 










HE'S A BAYBAY


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dominik comes back from an beating from Veer only to come back and take another beating by Veer? 🤔


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I get it, but he didn't do any real damage to write him off. The injury wrote itself. They didn't need to do anymore.
> 
> They were better off with having Cody say on the mic that he was going to have surgery on Wednesday and wouldn't know how long he would be out, but that he would be coming for the World title.
> 
> I guess it adds to the sympathy for Cody as a face, but he's already got that.


It was done for Rollins and to show how hes still the same sick sob lol I thought it was great!


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

ThirdMan said:


> SummerSlam.


That’s next month. Bobby seems to be feuding with theory


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Well, tbf, it's easy to get along with women who appreciate titties as much as I do 😂*


Personally more of an ass fan myself but I can definitely appreciate a good pair of breasts.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, I think Bobby Lashley has improved on the mic.
> 
> He seems much more confident talking now.


I can't take him seriously no matter how hard I try.

He tries to talk with a little more tone and force, but it just seems to fall flat. Like, it doesn't feel smooth or natural.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

troyag93 said:


> Looks like Theory isn’t feuding with Cena.


Lashley to get his title match next week and to be attacked by Cedric Alexander (leading to a short feud between the two)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

troyag93 said:


> Looks like Theory isn’t feuding with Cena.


Oh he definitely will, Theory's been posting all kinds of digs at him on twitter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084158900549619713
Cena even replied that Theory out of the current guys is the one who need attitude adjustment the most

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532905653676781571


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> That’s next month. Bobby seems to be feuding with theory


And either Lashley is taking that title off Theory, so Theory can work a non-title match with Cena, or they'll somehow contrive a way that Bobby doesn't win the title (more likely, because it's beneath him at this point).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pic of Seth.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

the_hound said:


> Paige is the newest member of judgment day


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> The way Lashley kicked Theory out of the ring was hilarious




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533985675128750086


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Ezekiel is a red herring, Veer is Elias.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They finally let Veer show that he’s intelligent and articulate.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how The Mysterios are always the sacrificial lambs to get over their current heel they're pushing.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

WHERE IS REY?! WILL SOMEONE PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILD!

ETA: Nvm, he's out there. Tiny fellow, didn't notice him there. Heh.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Bro Domink is nearly the same height as Veer... how are we suppose to see Veer as a monster.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Veer's hair does look amazing. He's gonna give AJ styles a run for his money on best maintained hair.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Veer speaks, I'm shook

Mustafa probably the new member right?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

What a subtle botch but Veer. He was getting in the ring through the bottom rope, but then realized the spot was to have Dominik drop the leg on him so he got back down and dove in under the bottom rope. Lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Adapting said:


> Bro Domink is nearly the same height as Veer... how are we suppose to see Veer as a monster.


Honestly I haven't been able to see Veer as a monster ever since I saw lanky baseball player Veer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its crazy how long hair, a beard makes Veer look more intimidating than he did


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Bro Domink is nearly the same height as Veer... how are we suppose to see Veer as a monster.


Wait till he faces Lashley, Drew, Roman and even Orton.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Adapting said:


> Bro Domink is nearly the same height as Veer... how are we suppose to see Veer as a monster.


Because he's got a Million Dollar Arm. Duh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Veer is trash. Here's more Maryse!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533985929358090244


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Adapting said:


> Bro Domink is nearly the same height as Veer... how are we suppose to see Veer as a monster.


His body type is a dead give away that he’s not a monster. He as the exactly same body as me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> More Maryse cause why not?


Wow, that yellow will more than brighten up someone


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> His body type is a dead give away that he’s not a monster. He as the exactly same body as me.


Well then... what are you waiting for?! Start walking to RAW and take him out.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Veer has a great look...the should give him a wrestling manager like Muhammad Hassan and Daivari were and push him


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Smallest member of the group


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Smallest member of the group


With a doubt the least goofy looking though lol


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> His body type is a dead give away that he’s not a monster. He as the exactly same body as me.


How do you know _you're_ not a monster?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

troyag93 said:


> His body type is a dead give away that he’s not a monster. He as the exactly same body as me.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is this match still on? 😪


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

itsbeenawhile said:


> With a doubt the least goofy looking though lol


Bulkiest member I guess


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Why is this a competitive match?


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Nice frog splash from Dominick.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Veer will win, right?


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

ThirdMan said:


> How do you know _you're_ not a monster?


Cause I’m just chunky like veer.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> Why is this a competitive match?


Well, I mean, Veer _was _wrestling WALTER.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The entire match... just for that finish. So bad.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> Cause I’m just chunky like veer.


Don't sell yourself wide.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Not that chucky lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes Rhea. No more pants ever! YES!


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Rhea heard you guys complimenting her thighs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> More Maryse cause why not?


*I officially declare this the Maryse appreciation thread! @Chelsea DO THE THING!







*


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Rhea still got the shorts., but with a better top tonight.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HOLY FUCK it's killer kross HOLY SHIT


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ALL RISE!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Judgment Day Newest Member...........


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Please have the new member be Ikemen Jiro.

"IT'S JUDGMENT TIME!"


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> Not that chucky lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I see Rhea keeping the booty shorts look. She's taking hints from Jamie Hayter. 😏


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Swerve


Just not Isiah.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

the_hound said:


> HOLY FUCK it's killer kross HOLY SHIT



That would be super lit


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Rhea wears shorts now? Who ever came up with that deserves a raise. Now just get Bayley to come back in shorts


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Could be Joe Gacy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> I see Rhea keeping the booty shorts look. She's taking hints from Jamie Hayter. 😏


Shes looking fine in them booty shorts


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> ALL RISE!


no problem there, rheas booty arse is out en force


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

the_hound said:


> HOLY FUCK it's killer kross HOLY SHIT


Well Kross has used the doomsday clock on social media before, so who knows?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335762224699363330


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

troyag93 said:


> Rhea wears shorts now? Who ever came up with that deserves a raise. Now just get Bayley to come back in shorts now


That would be fucking amazing. We might see that now that WWEs new edict is selling their sexuality 110% now.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Phew, Rhea got the memo to keep dressing like last night.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I officially declare this the Maryse appreciation thread! @Chelsea DO THE THING!
> View attachment 124252
> *


Done!


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Cameron Grimes.

"To thaaa (dark side of) thaaa moon!"


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> Rhea wears shorts now? Who ever came up with that deserves a raise. Now just get Bayley to come back in shorts












EDIT: someone beat me to it lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

somerandomfan said:


> Phew, Rhea got the memo to keep dressing like last night.
> 
> View attachment 124254



Breakfast lunch and dinner


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rhea looks fine. Like a naughty dominatrix lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Swerve. A lady joins them LOL


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Rhea taking cues from Jamie Hayter with her look.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

She keeps talking about control...

BREAKING: CYN has joined judgement day


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Rhea mommy


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Swerve. A lady joins them LOL


Could be: Bliss, Sonya, Liv, Lily, Paige


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Breakfast lunch and dinner


How can you forget dessert with cake like that.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Damien Priest has the hottest voice


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rhhodes said:


> Damien Priest has the hottest voice


That's why I've always trusted you.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Edge going off on the mic to quell those "What" chants.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

FINN BALOR


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Judgement Day is House of Black done right.*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

balor lmao


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The Judgement Day is House of Black done right.*


Edge puts the star power overboard.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Don't believe him...


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Swerve……


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Finn is a very interesting choice


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Swerve, just for the ratings LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Asuka842 said:


> Rhea taking cues from Jamie Hayter with her look.


Rhea will never be as good looking as Hayter


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

A Canadian, a Puerto Rican, an Australian, and an Irishman walk into a bar...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is lame.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I've seen this situation before with Dudleys and Right To Censor, so not convinced yet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Edge puts the star power overboard.


*Even looking at it in a vacuum without those outside factors of jobbers vs stars considered, they have a clear-cut purpose. I understand the who, what, when, and why*. *HOB is just a bunch of Gothic Goofs.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ughhhh.... here comes the swerve. 😴


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

You have to give Edge a world title soon. Rhea the women’s title and priest/balor the tag titles.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Why do I feel that Finn isn't really joining them?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They couldn't have just had Balor attack AJ last night? talk about an anticlimactic heel turn for a huge babyface, just walks out like "Yeah i'm a heel now"....If this isn't a swerve its an incredibly dumb way to turn Finn heel.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Finn with that goofy smile and hip thrust of course he's not joining.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rhea could kick Finn's ass lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

If Balor is in he better be Demon Balor


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Why do I feel that Finn isn't really joining them?


I'd be more surprised if this wasn't a swerve.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

ThirdMan said:


> A Canadian, a Puerto Rican, an Australian, and an Irishman walk into a bar...


And they judge everyone


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Finn with that goofy smile and hip thrust of course he's not joining.


Yeah Goofy Smile and doesn't make sense.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHIT!!!

Finn Balor JOINED Judgment Day!!!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The Judgement Day is House of Black done right.*



Rhea’s boyfriend is in HOB.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy shit.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

A good twist.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wtf!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WTF???!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok this is LIT


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Vince letting everyone on the mic tonight. Damn. Must be an eclipse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

WHAT THE FUCK LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

What a twist


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HOLY FUCK BALOR FINALLY HAS A CLUB


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bruh what lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit. Double turn.

I like this! Balor needed this.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Judgement Day over already what the hell


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT FINN is the leader and top heel of the group! WOW!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

And the judgment day is officially ruined. Way to go Vince


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

This is way too soon...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are they seriously trading Edge for Finn as a leader? seriously? kinda lame, Balor aint got the mic skills or presence to pull it off like Edge does.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WHAT.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is fucking awesome


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WHAT THE HELL!!!???

Finn Balor just pulled a BULLET CLUB move on Edge


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WTF? I did not see that coming?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Well I was right to expect a swerve but this definitely was not the swerve I expected.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ohh, plotwist.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok, nice swerve lol.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

So are they a face? Edge just insulted the fans


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

The Judgement Club


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Mutant God said:


> And they judge everyone


So shall it be.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

And the judgment day will be jobbing in no time. what a joke


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WAIT...........












WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK???


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh wow ok nvm.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Adapting said:


> Edge puts the star power overboard.


Yea, about that....


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Not sure how this makes any sense whatsoever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if Edge went to Vince and said it wasn't working for him and asked to turn back face? This is the first time I've truly been surprised when it comes to wrestling in a LONG time.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

So I guess Edge is gonna get better members? lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They ALREADY are RIDDING THE GROUP of EDGE? THE FUCK?? 

THIS GROUP JUST BEGAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533993413674147841


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I love the swerve but Finn as the spokesperson is iffy.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Gotta give it to them. That's a good twist.

But now, there's zero charisma in the whole group.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome back Prince


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

The hell? Jobber squad now tbh


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

"THIS IS WHAT YOU GET FOR MAKING US WEAR PURPLE!"


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Is Liv going to join as well? Perhaps her match with Rhea never starts and they hug instead or something like that?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is fucking nuts. They just started the judgement day and BAM, Its over less than a few months. 

Lame. Thumbs Down.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Rhea is so freaking cool here!!


----------



## mnvikings (Feb 20, 2021)

The leader of a group shouldn’t look like most women could fight him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Edge learning a valuable lesson about gang politics


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

What the actual fuck ?!?!?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This will either be really good or a total dud like Retribution


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This makes zero fucking sense. So is Edge gonna magically turn back into babyface Edge after months of being the new Undertaker?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> Rhea’s boyfriend is in HOB.


*Which changes absolutely nothing about what I've said.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> I wonder if Edge went to Vince and said it wasn't working for him and asked to turn back face? This is the first time I've truly been surprised when it comes to wrestling in a LONG time.


That was probably it. They are getting what chants on practically every segment and also there doesn't seems to be the crowd investment for it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So is Edge retiring? What is the reason for the sudden breakup???

This is stupid. They just joined. And they had a good faction.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Edge going on summer vaca with Roman?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

It's only been two months since Judgment Day was formed.

Like WHAT THE FUCK.

I just don't get this booking at all.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Got to hand it to WWE. This is something no one saw coming. Nice to be surprised once in awhile. And a heel turn for Balor was very much needed.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So now they're gonna write Edge off too? Jesus lol what stars do they have left.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I am happy to see Balor a heel on the main, but yeah, it is strange.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Judgement Day’s dead already. Go figure.

Really confusing booking. Wonder if they’re turning Edge back face since Cody will be gone awhile?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

And my interest in this group has officially died. RAW gets even worse too if Edge is taking a break. No Cody and now no Edge 👎🏻


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> This is fucking nuts. They just started the judgement day and BAM, Its over less than a few months.
> 
> Lame. Thumbs Down.


It's not over though, it's still Judgement Day, just a different leader.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Eh. Can’t say I agree with that segment/decision. The Judgment day were just gaining momentum and growing on people.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Well at least I can say I was genuinely surprised by WWE. Where the group goes from here however I don't know.



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> But now, there's zero charisma in the whole group.


It could be worse, could be Diamond Mine left with no talkers after Stokely Hathaway didn't renew.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oracle said:


> This will either be really good or a total dud like Retribution


This will be a dud


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sonya is a hot lesbian!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Judgement Day’s dead already. Go figure.
> 
> Really confusing booking. Wonder if they’re turning Edge back face since Cody will be gone awhile?


Probably. That makes sense. Could see that maybe Edge didn't think the group was doing too great thus far, either.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Also, we think of Rhea as a big girl and Balor as a small guy, but he was noticeably bigger than her there (height wise, maybe a little weight).


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's not over though, it's still Judgement Day, just a different leader.


It's definitely over, all three are atrocious on the mic


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

mnvikings said:


> The leader of a group shouldn’t look like most women could fight him.


He's also a 1/2 a foot shorter than Rhea and a foot shorter than Priest...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well the group is officially midcard now, Edge made it feel big time, like a main event heel stable that could dominate the show. With Finn leading it lost all that, now we got a tiny leader with no charisma leading the damn thing....

This had to have been Edge wanting to turn back babyface, i can't see Vince randomly deciding to do this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I still dont get why the break up. I guess this guy knows...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This man Finn called em up and told em he'd teach them some real demon shit, not that fake spooky shit Edge was on [emoji23]


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kross would have been the perfect guy for that with his ability to talk. Sucks they let him go.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Rhhodes said:


> He's also a 1/2 a foot shorter than Rhea and a foot shorter than Priest...


To be fair I think Rhea wears lifts to make her look taller


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

The lady will probably be standing in the middle, folks. Symmetry.


----------



## mnvikings (Feb 20, 2021)

They need to add 1 or 2 members in order to make up for Edge.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> I wonder if Edge went to Vince and said it wasn't working for him and asked to turn back face? This is the first time I've truly been surprised when it comes to wrestling in a LONG time.


I hope so, edge was the number one face before the turn. Didn’t get why he turned heel to begin with


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

the_hound said:


>


This.

This is exactly what I needed. I was so confused. Now with Maryse's tits... I can see clearly.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

So is Edge just going back to being a part timer and this was a way to write him off TV? I'd be interested if Edge joins Styles and Liv to fight back but that's giving WWE too much credit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm not gonna lie, this show has been fucking amazing so far. RAW is back on their shit! LFG!


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if Edge asked Vince to go back babyface. The also need more babyface Wirth Cody out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jokes aside though, Judgement Day did seem to be struggling to catch on for a lot of people. So a Hail Mary attempt gives it last ditch effort hope.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

With Balor at the helm the group loses balance. Neither of them are great talkers so I don't see it working.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It is going to suck listening to these three trying to cut aa promo. All three suck on the mic!


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

mnvikings said:


> They need to add 1 or 2 members in order to make up for Edge.


Probably a tag team, I think maybe the GYV manage by Joe Gacy


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thinking about it, Vince probably thought Edge would be the best replacement for a big time babyface with Cody leaving with no one to take his place atm, had to be what it is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Judgement Day did seem to be struggling to catch on for a lot of people. So a Hail Mary attempt gives it last ditch effort hope.


Yeah, I was one of them. Rhea is among my favorites but the group itself just was not working for me.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> That was probably it. They are getting what chants on practically every segment and also there doesn't seems to be the crowd investment for it.


Edge is so weak if this is why he wants to be face again


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

One thing that's for sure is no one saw that coming.

Big props to WWE, WOW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> This man Finn called em up and told em he'd teach them some real demon shit, not that fake spooky shit Edge was on


Bro, I laughed way too hard at that. 😂


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Didn't have that on the bingo card. 

Mixed feelings on this. Edge gave the group true main event legitimacy. I'd they continue to add to the group it can still work but as a 3 person group I don't see big things. Also not convinced balor is the leader. Either they don't have one or its Priest that gets the big push here.

I am imagining Edge needs time off. Possible he was injured last night? Best case scenario Edge comes back with his own rival stable with some NXT wrestlers or other lesser used talents with potential.

Most probable scenario, Edge now just tags with AJ and Liv and they end up jobbing Judgement day out.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Really stupid decision. Balor is gonna be the least initmidating group leader ever. lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*No wonder RAW is so good tonight. Vince Russo is booking again.








*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Boring Omos, guess i'll turn this crap off now


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Honestly there's no excuse for that unless Edge is going to rejoin down the line


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah, I was one of them. Rhea is among my favorites but the group itself just was working for me.


Yeah promo wise it seemed folk just wasn't getting into it. They tried something, it didn't work so they changed direction. Actually surprising giving how WWE can be.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We'll see how this new group does, but them out-smarting Edge and destroying him certainly gives them some credibility right off the bat. Now, they have to follow up on that.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

So do they keep Edge's theme song or get a different one?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Mutant God said:


> To be fair I think Rhea wears lifts to make her look taller


Rhea is the tallest 5'7 person ever.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, Finn Balor IS a really charismatic talent


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

HAHAHAHAH CEDRIC DONE IN 10 SECONDS HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Cody wasn't injured this wouldn't be happening, Edge is needed to feel that main event top babyface role Cody is leaving behind. Guarantee it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why are they still trying to smash Omos over lol. It's never gonna click.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Omos... can this guy fuck off already?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh of course The Dirty Dawgs are back 

These dudes suck.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Bro, I laughed way too hard at that. [emoji23]


Only logical explanation lol


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

True leader of the Judgement day


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

FUCK YEA!!!

DOLPH ZIGGLER and ROBERT ROODE are BACK!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Old School Promo Location Alert!!


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Rhea is the tallest 5'7 person ever.


She recently said that she's grown since originally measured by WWE officials. She's now 5 foot 8 1/2.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Rhhodes said:


> True leader of the Judgement day


Wait, that would actually be sick now that I think about it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

What a lacklustre return, no crowd pop either. Nobody cares about these two.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The WWE ESPN stats are never not hilarious lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I checked a text message and the Omos match was over. I don't even know what just happened.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol did MVP just no sell that Superkick? looked like it made him trip off the stage and he was fine as soon as he got caught by Omos lol.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The most watched iHell in the Cell? yea right


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

I’ve been invested in Raw again purely because off Edge so I’m kinda bummed about this. Loved the theme, the looks, the promos and the fact they were involved in good matches.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

And that's it folks fighting Lashley was the highlight of Omos career it won't get any better than that. 

RIP OMOS


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh come on we've gone from bad to worse.

RAW's tag team division is really bad.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SHOOSH PLEASE


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Hopefully they do MitB qualifiers next week. Matches with actual stakes are good.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Rhhodes said:


> True leader of the Judgement day


No this is the true leader


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No wonder RAW is so good tonight. Vince Russo is booking again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk nothing's been hung on a pole... Yet


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

The Okerlund stage has returned! Bigger pops for that than the diamond dogs. Good to see them back though.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> If Cody wasn't injured this wouldn't be happening, Edge is needed to feel that main event top babyface role Cody is leaving behind. Guarantee it.


I don't know if I buy this theory. Lashley is available if they needed a main event babyface yet he's still in the midcard with Theory. Owens could have turned face again too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Just release Cedric already because this is pathetic to watch.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533996513285640192*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

So to add to another lacklustre moment on tonight's show.

- Finn Balor kicks Edge out of Judgement Day and takes over ❌

- The Dirty Dawgs are back ❌

RAW looks terrible right now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oracle said:


> And that's it folks fighting Lashley was the highlight of Omos career it won't get any better than that.
> 
> RIP OMOS


Aye better WWE career than Nathan Jones and Matt Morgan.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Idk nothing's been hung on a pole... Yet


With how horny the live threads can be I'll just just let the jokes write themselves.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> With how horny the live threads can be I'll just just let the jokes write themselves.


[emoji23]


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Just release Cedric already because this is pathetic to watch.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533996513285640192*


Benjamin should have been released alongside him after The Hurt Business ended. They add nothing to the roster.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533993678938771456


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Just release Cedric already because this is pathetic to watch.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533996513285640192*


I mean where would Cedric do any better? Impact already has Rich Swann who's way more charismatic


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> With how horny the live threads can be I'll just just let the jokes write themselves.


just wait until tomorrow ..............oh my


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Aye better WWE career than Nathan Jones and Matt Morgan.


and Giant Gonzales, better Mania match too


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought this show was gonna suck ass after the Rollins/Cody segment that opened the show, but I'm happy to admit I was wrong. This show has flown by.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I mean where would Cedric do any better? Impact already has Rich Swann who's way more charismatic


He'd do better at McDonalds. But then again I bet the 14 year old kid with pimples all over him would be more charismatic than Alexander.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I must have joined at the wrong time for this show because it seems after the first hour this show has been garbage. Nothing all that good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> I don't know if I buy this theory. Lashley is available if they needed a main event babyface yet he's still in the midcard with Theory. Owens could have turned face again too.


Could Lashley really be the top babyface with his mic skills? I don't see it, Edge is the one guy on the roster with the charisma, presence and acting ability to be the top babyface to get people invested, i don't see Lashley doing that. And KO i just don't see as a top babyface or heel right now, definitely couldn't center the show around him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mutant God said:


> and Giant Gonzales, better Mania match too


And Golga. Omos might be a top 8 WWE giant [emoji23]


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Ezekiel to attack Balor backstage and become the new, new leader of Judgment Day

"I did it for The Rock my brother"


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The other option, is that this is a double swerve, like Edge interferes in the ladder match at MITB on Priest or Balor's behalf.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I mean where would Cedric do any better? Impact already has Rich Swann who's way more charismatic


At the very least Cedric can take solace in the fact he's a better wrestler than his wife. (extremely low bar to clear)


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Zek got rid of the Ultimate Warrior arm bands.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I feel like they purposely put the fatal four way in the main event because they know there's a contingent of women's wrestling fans who leave as soon as their matches are over.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What a lacklustre return, no crowd pop either. Nobody cares about these two.


Gee, maybe that's because they're midcard heels that are *NOT *supposed to be getting 'crowd pops' anyway?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> He'd do better at McDonalds. But then again I bet the 14 year old kid with pimples all over him would be more charismatic than Alexander.


Idk bruh, with his athleticism Cedric might be able to flip the fuck out some burgers.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Poor Elias.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/F4eRLhf.gifv


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> And Golga. Omos might be a top 8 WWE giant [emoji23]


Man is a former Tag Team Champion too, he's definitely up there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> At the very least Cedric can take solace in the fact he's a better wrestler than his wife. (extremely low bar to clear)


I like Swole the character, but yeah she just needed more skill in the ring


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Wolf Mark said:


> Poor Elias.


Yeah, he sits at home while his brother gets a Premium Live Event Match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Short and sweet match. When the fuck did Ezekiel get so good in the ring!? 🤯


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Man is a former Tag Team Champion too, he's definitely up there.


Which is hilarious and sad lol. Man the giant game is rough


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Gee, maybe that's because they're midcard heels that are *NOT *supposed to be getting 'crowd pops' anyway?


You're aware that a pop could mean boos too yes? They're heels yet the crowd don't even care enough to boo them.

You're making excuses for them.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seeing Dolph again is great, too bad he returned after Judgment Day imploded so I didn't get to fully enjoy his return


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I must have joined at the wrong time for this show because it seems after the first hour this show has been garbage. Nothing all that good.


Nah, the show has honestly been good


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I mean where would Cedric do any better? Impact already has Rich Swann who's way more charismatic


*AEW Dark LMAO.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Idk bruh, with his athleticism Cedric might be able to flip the fuck out some burgers.


Maybe his flipping might actually be appreciated there then, I certainly don't appreciate it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shouldn't admitting he is Elias been the stipulation to the match last night?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ADMIT IT YOU LIAR lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, the show has honestly been good


Yes I also enjoy shows with meaningless matches that don't advance any storylines, a lacklustre double turn with a guy that can't cut a promo now leading said faction, and boring promos. 

Show sucks.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> Short and sweet match. When the fuck did Ezekiel get so good in the ring!? 🤯


Training time with Elias.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow still dragging this feud out......God damn it. Still can't believe it, from feuding with Stone Cold in the main event of WM to feuding with a generic dude in trunks arguing about what his name is....


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Why is he even fleeing from those two goofs


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens: "I'm A GENIUS!!!!" 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *AEW Dark LMAO.*


Main Event or Dark nobody's watching anyway lol


PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Maybe his flipping might actually be appreciated there then, I certainly don't appreciate it.


Cedric is definitely somebody that needs to be in an oddball tag team.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Ezekiel is gold!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zeke with the cheapshot.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The longer this feud goes the less I understand what kind of payoff it could have.

But somehow it's one of the most entertaining feuds on the show.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LMAO

Ezekiel BABY LETS GO.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I want Rhea with the belt ASAP but I'm assuming Alexa wins here.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow still dragging this feud out......God damn it.


Nah this is good if it was anyone other than KO it wouldn't come off as good


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This feud is never going to end is it? It should of ended last night. KO beat Zek but here we are with KO still obsessing with Zek/Elias.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Main Event or Dark nobody's watching anyway lolCedric is definitely somebody that needs to be in an oddball tag team.


*Hey, at least he'll get a weekly paycheck while being matched up with people in his talent bracket 😂.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

toontownman said:


> Ezekiel is gold!


Wouldn't work as well without KO. Him and Zayn are the guys for this stuff.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Here we go video package we have already seen and 15 minutes standing around in the ring


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Yes I also enjoy shows with meaningless matches that don't advance any storylines, a lacklustre double turn with a guy that can't cut a promo now leading said faction, and boring promos.
> 
> Show sucks.


You must be confusing Raw for mediocre Smackdown then.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

somerandomfan said:


> The longer this feud goes the less I understand what kind of payoff it could have.
> 
> But somehow it's one of the most entertaining feuds on the show.


The payoff is Elias' return, with him and Ezekiel winning the tag titles...duh


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rest assure if Cedric debuted in AEW the fans would go nuts jizzing on themselves as if Stone Cold walked in the place, over a fucking jobber with no charisma or talent walking in the place, "But he's from WWE!" so gotta go nuts for him....


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Yes I also enjoy shows with meaningless matches that don't advance any storylines, a lacklustre double turn with a guy that can't cut a promo now leading said faction, and boring promos.
> 
> Show sucks.


Oh come on man, this show as been entertaining. The twist was amazing.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Raw is truly the Bianca show now.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

WHERE ARE THE SHORTS BIANCA PLEASE.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

So let's see how RAW is fairing with the feuds they "wrapped up" at Hell in a Cell and before:

Rhodes vs Rollins: Over, but maybe not. 

Veer vs Mysterios: Still going

Ezekiel vs Owens: Still going

Omos vs Lashley: Over

Judgement Day vs Styles Club: Probably not over

Belair vs Becky vs Asuka: Over but probably not either

Real solid creative you have there RAW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Haven't we seen Bianca sitting at ringside in the main event while watching a number 1 contenders match like 3 different times now in the past few months?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> You must be confusing Raw for mediocre Smackdown then.


I'm referring to both actually, considering they both do that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope this is a good match. Let's land another excellent RAW.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Haven't we seen Bianca sitting at ringside in the main event while watching a number 1 contenders match like 3 different times now in the past few months?


Why would she not be there? Literally part of her stick is being the smartest … so why would she not watch every opponent in these matches to find their flaws up close? 

She scouted Asuka and Asuka could never put her down or in the Asuka lock. She watched and learned from Becky and stole her win like Becky would have. 

Scouting fits that she the best athlete on the roster


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm just hoping for some good shots of Rhea's ass in that new gear from this match, that is all.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuck the Pack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Women's titles probably need to be unified


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Good parts:

Seth kicking Cody's ass
Maryse
Riddle
Lashley kicking Theory out of the ring in a funny way
Omos squashing Cedric
Dolph returning

Bad parts:

Becky having a 24/7 Title match and being pinned Dana Fucking Brooke
DUIsos/Borefits
Veer MeekMahaan and The Mysterios
Judgment Day's nonsensical turn on Edge


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Beth Phoenix to job to Ripley at some point soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa still hot as fuck.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm actually ready for Roman to get dethroned so Raws upper card division/title can be occupied by unpretentious feuds and storylines that are interesting but have stellar matches


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I LOVE BIANCA'S OUTFIT!!! 😍























*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alexa has never felt so directionless and generic as she does right now. I don't think shes even spoke over the last month since shes been back, comes out, smiles, waves, wrestles and leaves.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Mutant God said:


> The payoff is Elias' return, with him and Ezekiel winning the tag titles...duh


Well that would be something to see.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa and Liv in the same match. Now, we're talking.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Beth Phoenix to job to Ripley at some point soon.


I would still want to see that match actually


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sorry, but I just can't care about Alexa Bliss anymore. Carrying that stupid doll around like an idiot and smiling like a dumbass.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who is gonna get thrown into Bianca sitting at ringside tonight? 🤔


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

So did Alexa's therapy really cure her or will we find out she's still Fiend-ish in some way when she ever cuts a promo?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

somerandomfan said:


> Personally more of an ass fan myself


And what a time to be one.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> Sorry, but I just can't care about Alexa Bliss anymore. Carrying that stupid doll around like an idiot and smiling like a dumbass.


You wanna fight lily?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

thats a badass entrance


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Who is gonna get thrown in Bianca sitting at ringside tonight? 🤔


Can't be Liv, Bianca would probably catch her and throw her back


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Adapting said:


> You wanna fight lily?


Sure, why not. But the Blisstits would probably want to fight me after what I just said


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish someone would just cunt-punt that inbred looking doll into the fucking crowd once and for all.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

American_Nightmare said:


> Women's titles probably need to be unified


Why? Unlike the men. You actually have multiple women who can draw. Bianca can draw fine on her own. Becky fits the category too. Rousey and Flair sold out most the seats in a stadium before Austin was ever mentioned. And most the middle of the pack women like Liv, Natalya, Mella, Zelina, Rhea, are more over than the middle card of men. And we got the fact Alexa is still here, Asuka, Bayley to return. The women are fine acts. It’s a different world, more of them are more valuable than some of the men


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's go Rhea, win this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Rhea doesn't win this lol.... i mean how can she not win this after what they did to Edge? Would be a terrible way to capitalize on that moment having her lose the same night. She needs to win and go on to take the title off Bianca, Rhea's a fucking star, look at her fucking entrance, Bianca has no business holding that belt with Rhea on the roster.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Rhea somehow is even cooler now!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

If one more person gets jumped tonight, they should just hold Raw at the NXT parking lot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some of the posts you read on here, man. Just based on pulling shit out of your ass. I love it.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Where's @Seth Grimes


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Showstopper said:


> I wish someone would just cunt-punt that inbred looking doll into the fucking crowd once and for all.


Where is Snitsky when you need him?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

itsbeenawhile said:


> Where is Snitsky when you need him?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rhhodes said:


> Where's @Seth Grimes


Exactly.

Two weeks in a row of him not doing his "homework" as a Blisstit-ranslator.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Rhhodes said:


> Where's @Seth Grimes


He's *coming *up with the Alexa Bliss thread interpretation.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's hard to believe that NXT used to be good just a year ago.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> If Rhea doesn't win this lol.... i mean how can she not win this after what they did to Edge? Would be a terrible way to capitalize on that moment having her lose the same night. She needs to win and go on to take the title off Bianca, Rhea's a fucking star, look at her fucking entrance, Bianca has no business holding that belt with Rhea on the roster.


Except the fact Bianca is the actual star of the two.

Bianca looks better. Bianca wrestles better. Bianca talks better. Bianca is more marketable which is why she gets invited to upfronts and red carpets. Bianca sells more. 

It’s like saying book Molly over Trish or Lita, it’s stupid. 

Rhea got her ticket punched before Bianca did at Bianca’s expense actually and Rhea flopped. Rhea didn’t get over. Rhea didn’t impress. Rhea didn’t connect with fans or handle it. They gave her Charlotte, the call up, he titles and she flopped. Then she made herself look worse on top of it as she’s ugly compared to how she used to look. 

Bianca literally is just better on her worse day than anything Rhea can bring. Hell in this match, Alexa and Liv are better candidates to cash in on


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Chelsea said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Two weeks in a row of him not doing his "homework" as a Blisstit-ranslator.


If she wins tonight, they will be cumming every second of every minute until MITB


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> If Rhea doesn't win this lol.... i mean how can she not win this after what they did to Edge? Would be a terrible way to capitalize on that moment having her lose the same night. She needs to win and go on to take the title off Bianca, Rhea's a fucking star, look at her fucking entrance, Bianca has no business holding that belt with Rhea on the roster.


I was with you until the end, Bianca is the one that can stand against Rhea and still look like a star

Either way Rhea might beat Bianca but she's going to drop the title to a Liv cashin guaranteed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> It's hard to believe that NXT used to be good just a year ago.


Turns out you were right.

Haven't really cared about NXT 2.0 since Dolph lost his title. I miss the previous incarnation too.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

If I see someone talk shit about Bliss one more time we're going to have some serious problems.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

By the way, Rhea Ripley and Piper Niven used to battle each other multiple times on NXT UK back in summer 2019.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love that Rhea knows how we drool over her ass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533686023498215426


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> If one more person gets jumped tonight, they should just hold Raw at the NXT parking lot.


A parking lot themed episode of nxt is more dangerous than one night stand


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

DammitChrist said:


> It's hard to believe that NXT used to be good just a year ago.


I think its the same to tell the truth


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alexa and Liv make a cute little team.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Sad to think NXT right now is just as bad as it was a year ago when you had boring feuds like O'Reilly vs Cole going on.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Love that Rhea knows how we drool over her ass
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533686023498215426


What ass? Nikki had an ass. Naomi has an ass. Gigi has an ass, so does Mandy. Rhea has nothing


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I think Nikki's next gimmick should be a Gollum like character and her quest to acquire her precious Raw woman's title.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Rhea was the one that put Fiend Alexa out the Rumble, so I guess there is history.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> Except the fact Bianca is the actual star of the two.
> 
> Bianca looks better. Bianca wrestles better. Bianca talks better. Bianca is more marketable which is why she gets invited to upfronts and red carpets. Bianca sells more.
> 
> ...


Yeah the one who comes out skipping, dancing like a goof, smacking her ass and smiling like a mental patient is the star of the two, sure.....Rhea looks and has far more star power than Bianca does.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Alexa and Liv make a cute little team.*


They make a marketable as fuck pretty team. Alexa helping her win her first title would be a great moment. 

I know they said a tournament for the tag belts, but I think posting them bitches up in the air in MITB makes more sense


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow!

I'm actually surprised that Liv Morgan took that vicious bump.

Seriously, she got crushed there


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Mutant God said:


> I think its the same to tell the truth


There has been a change in quality but it just feels like a lateral move, it goes from a good wrestling show where you know there's not reason to get attached since someone having their career advance was a slim chance, now you know the people being pushed are who Vince and Pritchard want to focus on but it's a mediocre wrestling show, a mediocre wrestling show you can care about.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

wwetna1 said:


> What ass? Nikki had an ass. Naomi has an ass. Gigi has an ass, so does Mandy. Rhea has nothing


She's got an ass bro.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> What ass? Nikki had an ass. Naomi has an ass. Gigi has an ass, so does Mandy. Rhea has nothing


Ok i'm thinking you're just determined to argue with me tonight and go against anything i say, cause you're blind if you think Rhea has no ass


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah the one who comes out skipping, dancing like a goof, smacking her ass and smiling like a mental patient is the star of the two, sure.....Rhea looks and has far more star power than Bianca does.


Go tell that to Fenty. The Chicago crowd with the standing O. The mania audience. The t shirt sales. Tell that to SI. The upfronts. You know anyone with a brain and common sense. Bianca is at a different level and she’s actually loved and supported financially. Rhea is a chump, ugly one at that who ain’t even over. Hell Cross was more over than her in their team


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I wish USA still did picture-in-picture during RAW, that "You can have your cake and eat it too" Dunkin commercial would have fit this match so well.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> Except the fact Bianca is the actual star of the two.
> 
> Bianca looks better. Bianca wrestles better. Bianca talks better. Bianca is more marketable which is why she gets invited to upfronts and red carpets. Bianca sells more.
> 
> ...


Dude, 99% of Rhea Ripley's Raw Women's title reign took place DURING the ThunderDome era.

There were no crowds for WWE to decide whether they wanted to present her as a top face or a top heel.

They didn't figure it out until *after* crowds returned that she was better off as a babyface (since she was really over with them).


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Love that Rhea knows how we drool over her ass
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533686023498215426


Liv's face in that photo reminds me of this iconic pic of Thunder Rosa:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok i'm thinking you're just determined to argue with me tonight and go against anything i say, cause you're blind if you think Rhea has no ass


No she’s just ugly to me. Was a lot prettier back in the Mae Classic days and made herself look like a step above Ruby Riott. Just nothing attractive about her at all.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> Why? Unlike the men. You actually have multiple women who can draw. Bianca can draw fine on her own. Becky fits the category too. Rousey and Flair sold out most the seats in a stadium before Austin was ever mentioned. And most the middle of the pack women like Liv, Natalya, Mella, Zelina, Rhea, are more over than the middle card of men. And we got the fact Alexa is still here, Asuka, Bayley to return. The women are fine acts. It’s a different world, more of them are more valuable than some of the men


Unify because SmackDown's women's division is so weak and most of the people that can viably challenge Rousey are on the Raw side. Bianca, Becky, Liv, Rhea, etc.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Digging doudrops new ring gear. A marked improvement. Now sort Nikki out and get the super hero crap off her.

Alexa has to be winning this right?

Or Rhea with Liv winning money in the bank to set up a full circle Liv vs Rhea arc for the title down the line.

If they pull some smackdown shit and have doudrop win Ala Natalya I will be most unimpressed. I like Viper but that would be a disaster.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, 99% of Rhea Ripley's Raw Women's title reign took place DURING the ThunderDome era.
> 
> There were no crowds for WWE to decide whether they wanted to present her as a top face or a top heel.
> 
> They didn't figure it out until *after* crowds returned that she was better off as a babyface (since she was really over with them).


You also omit how dogshit WWE's booking of her was, just a confusing mess where the title picture and the tag title picture were overlapping far too much.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> Go tell that to Fenty. The Chicago crowd with the standing O. The mania audience. The t shirt sales. Tell that to SI. The upfronts. You know anyone with a brain and common sense. Bianca is at a different level and she’s actually loved and supported financially. Rhea is a chump, ugly one at that who ain’t even over. Hell Cross was more over than her in their team


Yeah cause WWE gave her everything to get her over and pushed her more than anyone, while Rhea has been given jack shit.

And now i'm thinking you just got something against Rhea is why you're getting so pissy about this, now saying shes ugly? Saying she has no ass when she clearly does, did she take a shit in your cereal or something?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534004631935787009


wwetna1 said:


> What ass? Nikki had an ass. Naomi has an ass. Gigi has an ass, so does Mandy. Rhea has nothing


*Well first of all, you're wrong. 







*


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Bliss is going to do the least of any woman in this match, and she will nonetheless probably win.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Becky or Asuka will do something


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Sad to think NXT right now is just as bad as it was a year ago when you had boring feuds like O'Reilly vs Cole going on.


Nah, Indy NXT was actually great a year ago THANKS to great match-ups like Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole taking place.

It's not a coincidence that they viewership took a bigger dip once the great workrate wrestlers left the show, and now the revamp has predictably shat the bed since then.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, 99% of Rhea Ripley's Raw Women's title reign took place DURING the ThunderDome era.
> 
> There were no crowds for WWE to decide whether they wanted to present her as a top face or a top heel.
> 
> They didn't figure it out until *after* crowds returned that she was better off as a babyface (since she was really over with them).


Rhea has been in front of a crowd for over a year and been champion and with weekly tv time. Yet she’s not been more over than Zelina or Carmella. She’s not been more over than Nikki or Liv on her show. She’s not close to Bianca in terms of fans reacting. 


And in the ring, they aren’t close. Bianca is on a different level than her as a performer. It’s silly. She doesn’t look better, talk better, work better, sell better, or come close. Hell I rather hear Asuka talk than her


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Doudrop also looks like she swallowed Nia Jax as she’s gained so much weight on the main roster


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SLOW MOTION REPLAY PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa and Liv just stole the whole show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They gotta stop doing that turnbuckle spot in every women's fatal 4 way. It lost its effect. 
*


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Those two should be dizzy lol and I like how ref was like I’m not counting


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

The Judgment Day turn is some of the dumbest bullshit WWE has pulled in a while.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

40 pages, we did it, boissss and guuuurlz!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534006463135469573


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwetna1 Is crying right now

"Rhea sucks! Bianca is better!"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!!

END THIS REIGN OF TERROR, Rhea Ripley!!!


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow. Surprised they're going to this match so early. Figured it was penciled in for the UK show.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Who's going to team up with Bianca to fight off the Judgment Day? The Street Profits?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Let's go should be fun, gotta give it to Rhea. Do Judgement Day vs Bianca and The Street Profits


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol still using Edge's intro?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Fun match.

I hope they just aren’t setting Rhea up to lose to Bianca however.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes \m/


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"YOU NEVER DID!!!"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They gotta stop doing that turnbuckle spot in every women's fatal 4 way. It lost its effect.
> *


They do it in every MultiPerson match like it makes any sense


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Right person won. Especially since Judgment Day turned on Edge.

Rhea better beat Bianca.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol still using Edge's intro?


It's a jack move, Finn took his sidekicks and his music lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Rhea needs to go over at MITB to give that stable any kind of credibility.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, Liv Morgan has seriously improved in the ring over the past year!

I thought she was the most impressive woman in that Fatal 4 Way match here


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*NOOOO!!!! BIANCA VS RHEA SHOULD'VE BEEN THE SUMMERSLAM MATCH!!! 😭😭😭😭*


----------



## TheGunnShow (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't like Bianca or Rhea. I wish Asuka could be added to the match and pin them both at the same time.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

That is going to be a great match. We will soon see if they are still serious about judgement day. Rhea can't afford to lose.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rhea vs Bianca... YES, PLEASE, AND THANK YOU. The two top women going at it and will no doubt be a phenomenal match. Bianca got the odds stacked against her. Im curious how this will play out at MITB.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ah fuck Judgement day really is dead if they are going to have them goof around with the Profits


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Who's going to team up with Bianca to fight off the Judgment Day? The Street Profits?


Clearly The Viking Raiders.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No doubt Street Profits side with Bianca during the build and they do some inter gender tag matches too.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

At MITB Bianca is going to do what AJ and Liv couldn’t solo. 


And I got one question too. Is Ciampa just helping miz? I thought he was attacking Ali but that was a miz segment. Tonight he attacked riddle in a mix segment too


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kicked Edge out of his own faction and kept his music lmao


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *NOOOO!!!! BIANCA VS RHEA SHOULD'VE BEEN THE SUMMERSLAM MATCH!!! 😭😭😭😭*


Bianca better whip out her shorts for the match for the ultimate coming day.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

ThirdMan said:


> Clearly The Viking Raiders.


They should braid their hair in solidarity


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Over 800 posts, woo hoo!

Not a bad show overall even though Judgment Day turning on Edge pissed me off.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah the one who comes out skipping, dancing like a goof, smacking her ass and smiling like a mental patient is the star of the two, sure.....Rhea looks and has far more star power than Bianca does.


This simply just isn't the case, you can pick apart Bianca's presentation but the reason she got a Mania main event the first time and a was match of the night the second time is because of everything Rhea lacks...Rhea's performance hasn't been stellar from Asuka at Mania to now...she's good but she's a harder canvas to work with


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rhea gonna save us from this god awful title reign and cringe smiling dancing goof.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Who's going to team up with Bianca to fight off the Judgment Day? The Street Profits?


At the pay per view I’m expecting her to win without help. Plays into her gimmick of being the toughest, smartest. After she wins I’m expecting the Profits to save her from a beat down just because they will be done with the Usos by then and that’s her husband. It will give them something to do. And to be honest Priest and Balor screams more team than solo star like with Edge


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

wwetna1 said:


> Those two should be dizzy lol and I like how ref was like I’m not counting


Becky and Charlotte did it way better and the ref actually tries to count


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I like Bianca a lot but yeah they gotta give Rhea that belt.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

American_Nightmare said:


> Unify because SmackDown's women's division is so weak and most of the people that can viably challenge Rousey are on the Raw side. Bianca, Becky, Liv, Rhea, etc.


It’s counterproductive. At worse you still have the Charlotte button. And having a brand exclusive champ like Bianca or Rousey or Becky and Flair sells separate house show circuits.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

itsbeenawhile said:


> This simply just isn't the case, you can pick apart Bianca's presentation but the reason she got a Mania main event the first time and a was match of the night the second time is because of everything Rhea lacks...Rhea's performance hasn't been stellar from Asuka at Mania to now...she's good but she's a harder canvas to work with


And i'm sure Bianca can have a better in ring match than The Rock or Stone Cold, who the fuck cares though? she sucks outside of the ring, has no character beyond smacking her ass and skipping and smiling, everything about her is cringe as fuck. Give me an Amazonian bad ass heavy metal bitch who looks and feels like a star over someone who can wrestle a good match.

WWE pushed Bianca harder than John Cena and gave her everything, while Rhea has been given a shit sandwich over the last few years. And its bullshit.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I definitely was expecting Rhea and Bianca to be at SummerSlam


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I like Rhea well enough and I absolutely despise Bianca. So here’s hoping she destroys her at MITB.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, I hope that Finn Balor brings back his badass gun taunt (which he used during his days on Indy NXT from late 2019 through early 2021) now that he's a cold heel again


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

At any rate, Bianca and Rhea generally have good in-ring chemistry with one another. Looking forward to the match.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

DammitChrist said:


> For the record, Liv Morgan has seriously improved in the ring over the past year!
> 
> I thought she was the most impressive woman in that Fatal 4 Way match here


She is winning money in the bank imo.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah cause WWE gave her everything to get her over and pushed her more than anyone, while Rhea has been given jack shit.
> 
> And now i'm thinking you just got something against Rhea is why you're getting so pissy about this, now saying shes ugly? Saying she has no ass when she clearly does, did she take a shit in your cereal or something?


Yeah squashing her in 10 seconds at your second biggest show and having her lose every big match for 8 months sure was easy to overcome. You put Rhea there in the spot and she’s DOA. Hell she was doa as a champion, booked weekly, appearing on 2 shows as a face 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> Yeah squashing her in 10 seconds at your second biggest show and having her lose every big match for 8 months sure was easy to overcome. You put Rhea there in the spot and she’s DOA. Hell she was doa as a champion, booked weekly, appearing on 2 shows as a face 😂


Bro just stop, WWE pushed Bianca as the female Cena, everyone knows it. You can bring up this time she lost or that time she lost, doesn't change the fact that shes the female Cena and has been pushed as since her debut. Sure when Becky came back they booked her to take the belt, but the plan was always to get it back on Bianca at WM in the biggest way possible, so they had to book her to lose and work her way back.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> And i'm sure Bianca can have a better in ring match than The Rock or Stone Cold, who the fuck cares though? she sucks outside of the ring, has no character beyond smacking her ass and skipping and smiling, everything about her is cringe as fuck. Give me an Amazonian bad ass heavy metal bitch who looks and feels like a star over someone who can wrestle a good match.
> 
> WWE pushed Bianca harder than John Cena and gave her everything, while Rhea has been given a shit sandwich over the last few years. And its bullshit.


Rhea was given everything and more in NXT to the point of being able to work Charlotte as the NXT Champ at Mania

Outside of the ring? If you think Rhea is more marketable than Bianca then you've said enough here tbh, I like Rhea but not at Bianca's expense at all, she's not even capable of the same things in or out of the ring...Rhea got has gotten a red carpet laid out for her and will have to continue to have that treatment to stay over


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> And i'm sure Bianca can have a better in ring match than The Rock or Stone Cold, who the fuck cares though? she sucks outside of the ring, has no character beyond smacking her ass and skipping and smiling, everything about her is cringe as fuck. Give me an Amazonian bad ass heavy metal bitch who looks and feels like a star over someone who can wrestle a good match.
> 
> WWE pushed Bianca harder than John Cena and gave her everything, while Rhea has been given a shit sandwich over the last few years. And its bullshit.


How can you look and feel like a star? Yet not be invited to anything that a star does. Not move merch like a star. Not get a top reaction every week when you were champ and on both shows like a star. At the end of the day, you’re not a star when you possess no star quality 

And you can say who the fuck cares but her reaction was second to only Cody at HIAC. Her reaction weekly is the top woman reaction on raw and a top reaction period. Her reaction at sd and mania is a star reaction and Bianca got herself called up in the same thunder dome after never winning in nxt. She literally got herself over, marketed, and connected more with an audience than anything Rhea has shown an ounce of being capable of doing. 

Can you say Rhea is more over?
Can you say Rhea looks better?
Can you say Rhea talks better and gets a better promo reaction? 

And you’re whining about a shit sandwhich, can you say she would ever survive that squash Bianca took at summerslam and the 8 months of losing every big match she touched after it? Bianca came out more over and gained more and more fans, could Rhea?


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Bro just stop, WWE pushed Bianca as the female Cena, everyone knows it. You can bring up this time she lost or that time she lost, doesn't change the fact that shes the female Cena and has been pushed as since her debut. Sure when Becky came back they booked her to take the belt, but the plan was always to get it back on Bianca at WM in the biggest way possible, so they had to book her to lose and work her way back.


They booked her as the female Cena because she was capable, the NXT days is proof the preferred Rhea


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince and his team finally read my posts about Balor in Judgement Day in here.

#PayMe


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

toontownman said:


> She is winning money in the bank imo.


Definitely and she's cashing in on Rhea probably after she beats Bianca


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534006779318763523









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534004631935787009

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534006439408291841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534007427301089282


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

itsbeenawhile said:


> They booked her as the female Cena because she was capable, the NXT days is proof the preferred Rhea


Yeah she was literally booked as the UK champ. Then booked as nxt champ. Booked with Charlotte at mania as part of nxt which is never done. Then went to the main roster and won titles and got booked on both shows.

Bianca never won in nxt. Bianca got called up in the thunder dome in a throw away run in and did nothing really after playing heel for no reason her whole nxt career. Then she got to the main roster, got herself over as a face, started moving merch, got her reactions. Took a squash at summerslam and 8 months of losses. Got more over, moved more merch, got more fan support, delivered some great matches no matter who they gave her, got her promos over as her contest signing have all been well vowed based on her talking. Got invited to red carpets by Megan, got signed by Rihanna and Fenty, got invited to the upfronts by NBCU, asked to do rounds by fox, and invited to premieres. She literally hit like a star despite never being portrayed like one in nxt.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

wwetna1 said:


> Yeah she was literally booked as the UK champ. Then booked as nxt champ. Booked with Charlotte at mania as part of nxt which is never done. Then went to the main roster and won titles and got booked on both shows.
> 
> Bianca never won in nxt. Bianca got called up in the thunder dome in a throw away run in and did nothing really after playing heel for no reason her whole nxt career. Then she got to the main roster, got herself over as a face, started moving merch, got her reactions. Took a squash at summerslam and 8 months of losses. Got more over, moved more merch, got more fan support, delivered some great matches no matter who they gave her, got her promos over as her contest signing have all been well vowed based on her talking. Got invited to red carpets by Megan, got signed by Rihanna and Fenty, got invited to the upfronts by NBCU, asked to do rounds by fox, and invited to premieres. She literally hit like a star despite never being portrayed like one in nxt.


Big facts, Bianca has and had the crossover appeal while still being an incredible athlete...Rhea had the greenlight from day one and she's worth that but she's not ABOVE Bianca, she's a great foil to though...they can be the Trish/Lita, Charlotte/Becky, Sasha/Bayley of this current era

I think the issue is Bianca is Trish and Rhea is Lita in this instance so it skews things because Bianca is more over like Lita was but this generation of fans dictate who gets pushes more than back then


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

They're gonna need to make some adjustments to Judgment Day's theme...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534007559400706048


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> How can you look and feel like a star? Yet not be invited to anything that a star does. Not move merch like a star. Not get a top reaction every week when you were champ and on both shows like a star. At the end of the day, you’re not a star when you possess no star quality
> 
> And you can say who the fuck cares but her reaction was second to only Cody at HIAC. Her reaction weekly is the top woman reaction on raw and a top reaction period. Her reaction at sd and mania is a star reaction and Bianca got herself called up in the same thunder dome after never winning in nxt. She literally got herself over, marketed, and connected more with an audience than anything Rhea has shown an ounce of being capable of doing.
> 
> ...


Cornette says shes a star, dude knows what he's talking about, more than most in the wrestling business, more than you do thats for sure. Punk was a star despite WWE treating him like a bastard stepchild.

Can i say Rhea is more over? yeah being partnered with Nikki Ass and then partnered with Liv all year really helps get someone over.....And when she was champion they booked her like shit.
Can i say Rhea looks better? yeah i damn sure can, better body, has tits, ass and is taller, while Bianca is flat as a pancake with an average ass.
Can i say Rhea talks better? yeah i can cause Bianca is cringe as fuck, Rhea may not be The Rock on the mic but shes not cringe.

And i'm done going about this, tired of you and the other one going about Bianca as if shes fucking Stone Cold or something and the greatest thing to ever happen to the wrestling business.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

itsbeenawhile said:


> Big facts, Bianca has and had the crossover appeal while still being an incredible athlete...Rhea had the greenlight from day one and she's worth that but she's not ABOVE Bianca, she's a great foil to though...they can be the Trish/Lita, Charlotte/Becky, Sasha/Bayley of this current era
> 
> I think the issue is Bianca is Trish and Rhea is Lita in this instance so it skews things because Bianca is more over like Lita was but this generation of fans dictate who gets pushes more than back then


I honestly think Biancas second half is going to be Liv based on how over she’s gotten and how people keep waiting for her ticket to be punched.

I am of the belief though that if you give Bianca, Alexa, Carmella, or Liv the red carpet Rhea got in NXT pre call up they do more with it and are bigger on the main roster. They all hit bigger on the main roster after being given nothing in developmental or the super indy. I mean Carmela went from throw away manager to ms mitb and sd LIVE champ and connected. Bliss went from Murphy arm candy to the Goddess and the female fiend and made it work, got over, moved merch, and became a star. Liv spent more time showing off kicks on IG than being given character time in nxt to stuck in random stable, and is now over and has the fans waiting for her big moment to the point they used her connection to boost rhea, not the other way around. Bianca is Bianca. I mean we can point to Zelina too as an after thought in nxt and she got herself over on the main roster. I think Aliyah is going to fall on that category as sd has used her better than nxt did for 7 years which ain’t saying much. 

If I’m looking at the main roster to roster of yesteryear comparison, I think it’s going to be Liv in that role next to Bianca, while Rhea plays the Victoria role.

When I look in developmental, I think Tiffany has a future. They obviously see something in Cora and I think she’s going to hit better on the main roster than developmental too. But I’m curious to see how Toxic comes up honestly


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Cornette says shes a star, dude knows what he's talking about, more than most in the wrestling business, more than you do thats for sure. Punk was a star despite WWE treating him like a bastard stepchild.
> 
> Can i say Rhea is more over? yeah being partnered with Nikki Ass and then partnered with Liv all year really helps get someone over.....And when she was champion they booked her like shit.
> Can i say Rhea looks better? yeah i damn sure can, better body, has tits, ass and is taller, while Bianca is flat as a pancake with an average ass.
> ...


You lost all credibility when you said rhea is more over than Bianca. And your explanation is literally well she leeched off Liv and Nikki so yeah she is 😂😂 .. with that logic John Morrison is one of the greatest heat getters ever since he leeched off Melina and Miz his career 

Better body? One of them is fit as fuck and it ain’t Rhea. One also has a great face, also isn’t rhea.

Rhea also can’t get a reaction by talking. Yet Bianca sells matches talking on commentary and contract signings. That’s like saying Ali is a better talker than Miz because Mia is “cringe”


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mutant God said:


> A couple of choices I think: Priest, McIntyre, Riddle, Moss, Styles, Omos (he doesn't need a ladder lol), McMahon's Theory


It would of made so much sense to have Damien and Rhea win it with Edge in their corner as their mentor! Especially to play off the fact of Edge being one of the pioneers of the ladder matches!


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Doudrop did not like Nikki Ash slapping her titties on the way to the ring.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

You know what?

Screw it. They already did this tonight. I'm calling it, fellas:

They should have this current version of Judgment Day keep coming out to Edge's music.

Every week, Finn Balor arrives to the entrance ramp last in his group, and he comes out to Edge's song with the most ridiculous shit-eating grin as a way to hilariously troll the guy.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Judgement Day just got ruined, Finn Balor is fucking terrible having him as the leader of the group makes them lose any credibility they ever had.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Miz claiming that if you cash in money in the bank, you have an 85% chance of winning a title. I mean, maybe, but I'd feel more confident in the numbers if we had Scott Steiner on the case. To really break it down. Surely there are some variables involved. Like, for instance, if you throw Kurt Angle into the mix, maybe your chances of winning drastic go down.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> Better body? One of them is fit as fuck and it ain’t Rhea. One also has a great face, also isn’t rhea.


lol


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Gonna miss seeing Cody Rhodes on RAW. He was one of the main things I cared about the show recently. That torn pec looks so brutal. Give him props for going through with the match. And he was getting Cody chants from the crowd. Compared to all the constant boos he was getting on his way out of AEW. Crazy. About that Miz TV segment, Riddle held his own on the mic against Miz. But I can't help stare at Maryse's rack throughout the entire time. Solid match between Usos/Street Profits. 

Judgment Day though. The leader got kicked out of his own group? Can Finn Balor really hold down this stable? I was shocked at this development and will have to see how the booking for this goes. The women continue to main event RAW that I dont even remember the last time the men main evented the show. But that Fatal Four Way match was pretty good and had some nice spots. Just happy to see Alexa Bliss and Liv Morgan out there competing for something. Makes sense for Rhea to win the match though because she looks like the best opponent for Bianca. The rest of the show was whatever. Worst segment of the night goes to the Omos/Cedric Alexander and then Dirty Dawgs stuff. I miss seeing a show revolve around a World Champion.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I was not expecting Edge to be kicked out of his own stable so quickly, weird booking.
I like Finn but seeing him standing next to Rhea who's taller than him is not going to help making him credible.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

toontownman said:


> She is winning money in the bank imo.


Nah she's gonna be new tag champ with Bliss.

Think its too early for Rhea v Bianca, Rhea should ultinately be the one who dethrones Bianca and would have been better done at Summerslam, I suppose they could extend the fued with some fuckery but they really left themselves no choice here you could see in the match Rhea was always gonna win, there was a significant focus on Bliss and Liv working well together and boh got screwed by Nikki in the finish setting up a tag feud likely see these 2 compete for vacant titles soon.



chronoxiong said:


> The leader got kicked out of his own group? Can Finn Balor really hold down this stable?


Its not like Balor created one the best stables in wrestling history or anything................... oh wait


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Definitely wasn't expecting Edge to be ousted like that at all and replaced by Balor, From a logical perspective it was a mistake to kick a veteran mastermind like Edge who could carry a faction in favor of a loner like Balor who simply started one but was just the inaugural leader and nothing more.

Screw it just pair Alexa up with Liv for the Women's Tag Titles.


----------



## wwehbk01 (Jan 10, 2018)

Haven’t watch WWE for a week so was raw any good last night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

This was an absolute dumpster fire episode of Raw, even worse than Smackdown usually is, one awful segment after the next.

Becky Lynch jobbing for the 24/7 title and losing to Dana Brooke? Could anyone imagine that sentence in 2018? Fuck this.

Ok, so Edge sucks, I get it but wtf are they doing having him tossed out of The Judgement Day? How the hell is that stable going to get over with smilin' Finn, Damian 'can't cut a promo' Priest and the only star in the group Rhea Ripley? (Who they'll job out to BelFlair at MITB, of course). Edge gave the group the idea of being something worthwhile since he's a veteran, etc, etc. Are they that desperate with Roman and Cody out that they need to pull Edge into the main event picture or something? This didn't make any sense, and Finn joining is not a good match for JD, even before they turned on Edge. Normally, I'd be happy to see Edge get his ass beat but this just didn't make any sense.

The dumpster fire main event match was the shits. Alexa not being booked as a star with a cookie cutter character that keeps her off the mic is baffling, Rhea looked ok outside of the fact that shes in the ring with Catering again, Piper Niven at this point is whatever and fucking Catering, of course. Liv Morgan stank the entire match up single handedly, god she sucks! Looks like they're teasing a Bliss/Morgan tag team perhaps, if they're going to waste Bliss in a team just put her back with Nikki Cross and get it over with. Rhea winning was the right choice for right now since her and BelFlair have great chemistry, but I've been saying it since Royal Rumble that BelFlair should be the heel and Rhea the face in all this, either way Rhea will lose to BelFlair at MITB cause her SuperCena Charlotte booking needs to continue. 

Terrible show all around.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Gawd DAMNNNNNN!

Maryse just surpassed Rated R Era Lita tonight!

I dont know why Miz wastes his time with the WWE being jobbed out every single week when he can just stay home with THAT!


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Now that's champion material


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

wwetna1 said:


> Yeah she was literally booked as the UK champ. Then booked as nxt champ. Booked with Charlotte at mania as part of nxt which is never done. Then went to the main roster and won titles and got booked on both shows.
> 
> Bianca never won in nxt. Bianca got called up in the thunder dome in a throw away run in and did nothing really after playing heel for no reason her whole nxt career. Then she got to the main roster, got herself over as a face, started moving merch, got her reactions. Took a squash at summerslam and 8 months of losses. Got more over, moved more merch, got more fan support, delivered some great matches no matter who they gave her, got her promos over as her contest signing have all been well vowed based on her talking. Got invited to red carpets by Megan, got signed by Rihanna and Fenty, got invited to the upfronts by NBCU, asked to do rounds by fox, and invited to premieres. She literally hit like a star despite never being portrayed like one in nxt.


Lol 

Rhea was white hot during NXT and as champion, which is why she was fed to Charlotte at Mania 36. She was then stuck in catering and only got the Mania 37 match with no build up 2 weeks before. She spent her reign jobbing and being buried by Charlotte. Then was stuck in a jobber tag team with Nikki ASH where she was losing in record time to people 1/3 her size like Zelina. 

Bianca won the rumble, faced Sasha in the main event at 37, feuded with Bayley. Her 1 setback was at SummerSlam, but she was presented as a huge threat to Becky since then, was sole survivor, won at the chamber, and beat Becky at 38. Sasha, Bayley and Becky sold for Bianca everytime they were in a ring with her.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good opening segment. 
I see Dana Brooke so I skip that match.
Were are they going with Ciampa? Still Judgementday?
I don't care for the Street Profits. So skip.
Theory vs Lashley could be good. 
So when are they gonna release baby Mysterio? 
Edge is out of his own stable.a Face turn because of Cody? I did not see that one coming.
Cedric is gone next?
Ripley won the main event. So it looks like that Liv is winning the MITB.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Rhhodes said:


> Where's @Seth Grimes


I am in U.K so I was asleep as it was my 1am hahaha I'm only on when I have nothing to be up for the next day, I will probs be back Friday unfortunately for SD 😩


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

wwehbk01 said:


> Haven’t watch WWE for a week so was raw any good last night
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was the drizzling shits.


----------



## wwehbk01 (Jan 10, 2018)

Serpico Jones said:


> It was the drizzling shits.


Yeah took chance and watched it I thought omg what did I just watched I didn’t mind last 2 matches but the thought rest was was stupid and awful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Dana's pin on Becky in that 24/7 match was one of the worst I have ever seen.

They booked her to pick up a shenanigans win over Becky and that is the best she was able to do?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> You lost all credibility when you said rhea is more over than Bianca. And your explanation is literally well she leeched off Liv and Nikki so yeah she is 😂😂 .. with that logic John Morrison is one of the greatest heat getters ever since he leeched off Melina and Miz his career
> 
> Better body? One of them is fit as fuck and it ain’t Rhea. One also has a great face, also isn’t rhea.
> 
> Rhea also can’t get a reaction by talking. Yet Bianca sells matches talking on commentary and contract signings. That’s like saying Ali is a better talker than Miz because Mia is “cringe”


Rhea isn't fit, how do you figure? That's a ridiculous statement.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Heath V said:


> Rhea isn't fit, how do you figure? That's a ridiculous statement.


As fit as Bianca? Body fat, muscles, and everything favor Bianca. There’s a reason Rhea wears pants that goes over her stomach and with a belt most the time compared to Bianca who has her abs out nightly. Rhea isn’t a girl with her stomach handing over her tights but come on she’s not close to the shape Bianca is in. 

Rhea isn’t even in the shape that she was in during the classic or nxt uk when she regularly wore her stomach out or posted bikini pics. She didn’t maintain her same shape on the main roster and that happens, see Toni Storm or Ember Moon, but Bianca has kept her look up since she got called up, all while working a harder schedule with much more PR appearances to do. 

And on a fitness level … Speed, endurance, and power favor Bianca. Basically anything with being athletic, Bianca has the edge on her. People say Rhea can pull a Tessa, but of the two of them Rhea doesn’t have the same functional power either. 
* Note I don’t want to see either of them pull a Tessa


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> As fit as Bianca? Body fat, muscles, and everything favor Bianca. There’s a reason Rhea wears pants that goes over her stomach and with a belt most the time compared to Bianca who has her abs out nightly. Rhea isn’t a girl with her stomach handing over her tights but come on she’s not close to the shape Bianca is in.
> 
> Rhea isn’t even in the shape that she was in during the classic or nxt uk when she regularly wore her stomach out or posted bikini pics. She didn’t maintain her same shape on the main roster and that happens, see Toni Storm or Ember Moon, but Bianca has kept her look up since she got called up, all while working a harder schedule with much more PR appearances to do.
> 
> ...


She is in better shape than some of the guys. Since you mentioned Bianca I will agree with you, she is extremely fit and athletic but you can't count out Rhea in that department either. What I don't like about Bianca is she is ALWAYS showing off and many times to the detriment of the match. If you and I are trying to beat and pin one another you're not going to hoist me up and start doing squats and push-ups mid match. Also no doubt Bianca is strong and a freak athlete but many times she's lifting people like Liv, Becky and Alexa that weigh next to nothing so when you really break it down its not all that impressive on its own. Doing that kind of thing with that tub of lard Doudrop would be next level but then again if she values her spine I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Heath V said:


> She is in better shape than some of the guys. Since you mentioned Bianca I will agree with you, she is extremely fit and athletic but you can't count out Rhea in that department either. What I don't like about Bianca is she is ALWAYS showing off and many times to the detriment of the match. If you and I are trying to beat and pin one another you're not going to hoist me up and start doing squats and push-ups mid match. Also no doubt Bianca is strong and a freak athlete but many times she's lifting people like Liv, Becky and Alexa that weigh next to nothing so when you really break it down its not all that impressive on its own. Doing that kind of thing with that tub of lard Doudrop would be next level but then again if she values her spine I wouldn't advise it.


😂 Yeah I wouldn’t try to lift modern day Doudrop. She really let herself go compared to what she looked like coming up weight wise. It’s hard to turn down junk and go to the gym on the road. I don’t even know what happened to her as she was much more mobile and slimmer in UK and even with Eva, 

I mean I get the point but the counter point would be a genetic freak who calls herself the best, fastest, strongest, greatest … etc would show off. I mean Steiner was a genetic freak and when he had you down , he did push ups to mock you as a face and heel. Batista was a freak of nature and the whole shake the ropes, thumbs up thumbs down was a show off moment. Goldberg and his jumping up after the spear and showing off with the jackhammer. She’s even said it on commentary that she doesn’t change her dancing, attitude, or the way she works because she won’t ever let you get her out of being herself. But a lot of the stuff she does like sitting and watching the contenders match to scout them etc fits her stick. I would argue she has the best women’s matches of the main roster going for her the past two years, but I can also see how someone would love to see that mean streak out of her just to see something different. That said I’m just happy the main roster knows how to use her because HhH and Nxt never did use her right 

I still remember Muscle and Fitness doing a profile on Bianca and saying she deadlifted 415 pounds which is what Henry said about her too. And Dawkins has said on a podcast shes bench pressed Ford before fooling around in the PC with them.


----------

